# How fast is your Mac? What's your Xbench score?



## ehMax

Ok folks... who's got the horsepower here? What's your Mac's XBench score\? 

My PowerMac QuickSilver 2002 933Mhz is 99.23. Thinking of doing some upgrades to it to see what kind of performance I can get out of it. Maybe will be talking to the folks at Sonnet and ATI to see if they can help me out get some more speed.  

So what's your Xbench score?


----------



## Lawrence

It depends on which O.S. that I had installed at the time,
I took a 2nd Xbench test recently since upgrading from OSX 10.3.5
to OSX 10.3.8 and it looks pretty good on my Sawtooth 1.0 ghz this time around:

Ist test with OSX 10.3.5 = Results	140.66 With the Stock 16 mb AGP video card
2nd test with OSX 10.3.8 = Results 102.37	With the Sapphire PCI Radeon video card

D


----------



## MannyP Design

My iBook G4 933 w/ 640 Mb RAM, Mac OS X 10.3.8 scored 90.23.


----------



## brock

354. Really!

No: 119.68>PowerBook/12/1.33/1024 (CPU set to Max) with a SLOW 4200 rpm drive (hence really crappy disc test results and the dragged down average. 10.3.8 CPU alone: 160


eMac overclocked to 1.33 at work: [Edit: I forget..]

iMac DVSE 500: 45!!!!


----------



## gmark2000

My G5 Powermac is fresh out of the box 24 hours ago. I got a score of *234.39*.


----------



## thejst

is this right? my ibook scored a 34.41


----------



## Macaholic

Best score Frankie can muster up is 139.xx (I forget the decimals). Stock Sawtooths get around 60, IIRC

Xbench aint all it's cracked up to be, despite it being fairly ubiquitous. For one thing, it is NOT dual CPU aware. So, dual systems will actually perform much better than the test results indicate.

Also, any folks like dolawren who ran their test on the Sawtooth's stock ATI Rage 128 Pro MUST wonder why their score was _so smOkaaaaaaan'!_ That's because there's a bug in Xbench that produces incorrect scoring on Rage 128 cards (obscenely inflated).

And finally, the disk tests all say "uncached". I may be wrong, but does this mean that the tests DO NOT utilize a disk's cache? Therefore, a 7200rpm disk with a 2Mb cache will fare as well as a 7200rpm disk with 8Mb cache -- because cache isn't used in their tests??


----------



## Macaholic

thejst said:


> is this right? my ibook scored a 34.41


A G3/500 iBook? I'd bet that's "accurate". Check out the Xbench submitted scores site:

http://ladd.dyndns.org/xbench/compareindex.xhtml?sort=score#tableTop


----------



## brock

thejst said:


> is this right? my ibook scored a 34.41


CPU set to max?


----------



## Macaholic

brock said:


> CPU set to max?


You can't adjust the CPU energy on a G3 can you?? (aside from sleep preferences) Isn't that G5-only?


----------



## brock

Macaholic said:


> You can't adjust the CPU energy on a G3 can you?? (aside from sleep preferences) Isn't that G5-only?


I did on my old G3/900 iBook -- unless I had a stroke....

My 1.33 PB does it.

I suppose it's actually called "highest performance".... It's a 'book thing -- you wouldn't understand...


----------



## Macaholic

Huh. Alrighty then 

The last Powerbook I had was actually the first Mac I owned: a Powerbook 520!


----------



## brock

I wonder what it's xBench would be?

http://www.lowendmac.com/pb/520.shtml

Sorry -- get this back on track now....


----------



## Macaholic

brock said:


> I wonder what it's xBench (score) would be?
> 
> http://www.lowendmac.com/pb/520.shtml



LOL! Probably... oh, I don't know... a baker's dozen?


----------



## gruegoo

Ok did xbench for the first time... this confirms my suspicion that there's something very wrong with my new G5. Its only 1 month old...

G5 1.8 single 600mhz bus
1280 MB ram
2x80 gig SATA drives in a software raid
radeon 9600
osx 10.3.8

Crashes just about every day and my xbench score was...

*drumroll*

95.54


***** here are some details******

Results	95.54	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.1.3
System Version 10.3.8 (7U16)
Physical RAM 1280 MB
Model PowerMac9,1
Processor PowerPC G5 @ 1.80 GHz
L1 Cache 64K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache 512K @ 1.15 GHz
Bus Frequency 600 MHz
Video Card ATY,RV360
Drive Type 001
CPU Test	85.00	
GCD Loop	50.80	1.98 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	140.36	507.59 Mflop/sec
AltiVec Basic	61.33	1.78 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	98.94	1.54 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	178.52	7.15 Mops/sec
Thread Test	51.60	
Computation	34.17	461.25 Kops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	105.37	1.32 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	139.91	
System	147.15	
Allocate	310.57	202.58 Kalloc/sec
Fill	119.97	954.92 MB/sec
Copy	113.24	566.18 MB/sec
Stream	133.35	
Copy	121.48	888.00 MB/sec [G5]
Scale	120.03	885.79 MB/sec [G5]
Add	144.73	926.25 MB/sec [G5]
Triad	153.30	936.64 MB/sec [G5]
Quartz Graphics Test	117.94	
Line	103.26	2.63 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	121.89	8.57 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	121.47	2.80 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	98.78	1.07 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	162.64	2.65 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	83.32	
Spinning Squares	83.32	58.31 frames/sec
User Interface Test	129.27	
Elements	129.27	41.58 refresh/sec
Disk Test	147.89	
Sequential	141.70	
Uncached Write	186.27	77.65 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	173.11	70.89 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	105.73	16.74 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	131.13	52.98 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	154.66	
Uncached Write	326.40	4.90 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	252.80	57.02 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	99.10	0.65 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	114.24	23.51 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## brock

Nice (score) edit, Macaholic!


----------



## brock

Gruegoo....

Check your activity monitor for CPU sucking something or other... That's BAD


----------



## gruegoo

well when i ran the test i didn't have anything else open. right now I have firefox and activity monitor open and they're using the most cpu at about 8-10% each. Next is windowserver (no idea?) at 5-7...


*** 
hey this was my 100th post hahaha and it was about my G5 screwing up. oh well 
***


----------



## Macaholic

brock said:


> Nice (score) edit, Macaholic!


TY


----------



## brock

gruegoo said:


> well when i ran the test i didn't have anything else open. right now I have firefox and activity monitor open and they're using the most cpu at about 8-10% each. Next is windowserver (no idea?) at 5-7...
> 
> 
> ***
> hey this was my 100th post hahaha and it was about my G5 screwing up. oh well
> ***


Start a new thread to get to the bottom of it... Yikes!! Post that result again...


----------



## Macaholic

JEEZ there are a lot of "Frankenmacs" out there! I have also recently encountered another "Macaholic" in forums elsewhere 

Here are the Frankenmacs -- and mine's on top! 

http://ladd.dyndns.org/xbench/search.xhtml?text=Frankenmac&sort=score#tableTop


----------



## gruegoo

i will, thanks for you help!


----------



## Macaholic

gruegoo said:


> I have firefox and activity monitor open and they're using the most cpu at about 8-10% each. Next is windowserver (no idea?) at 5-7...


I believe Windowserver is actually the process that handles your on-screen activites. Like, it's the graphical display component of OS X. Wiggle your mouse around and watch it eat more cycles


----------



## brock

Macaholic said:


> JEEZ there are a lot of "Frankenmacs" out there! I have also recently encountered another "Macaholic" in forums elsewhere
> 
> Here are the Frankenmacs -- and mine's on top!
> 
> http://ladd.dyndns.org/xbench/search.xhtml?text=Frankenmac&sort=score#tableTop


Shhh, somone might just name their dual G5 "Frankenmac" just ONCE. Hmmmm..


...And I saw you avatar over at MacMiniForums (I think) -- belonged to someone named MacDuff? Mean anything to you?


----------



## gruegoo

Macaholic said:


> I believe Windowserver is actually the process that handles your on-screen activites. Like, it's the graphical display component of OS X. Wiggle your mouse around and watch it eat more cycles


oh ok GOOD... i thought i had some weird microsoft server running in the background or something


----------



## Macaholic

brock said:


> Shhh, somone might just name their dual G5 "Frankenmac" just ONCE. Hmmmm..


Don't you dare or I'll...









And besides, you kidding?! Why, a G5 is _less_ upgradable than a five year old G4!  Everything on this Sawtooth is upgraded, except for the motherboard and power supply (which, with every PCi slot filled and two HD's running, oughtta blow aaaaaaany day now...). So, you can't call a Mac "a Frankenmac" unless some serious upgrading has been performed on it!




> ...And I saw you avatar over at MacMiniForums (I think) -- belonged to someone named MacDuff? Mean anything to you?


Guilty!


----------



## brock

Macaholic said:


> Don't you dare or I'll...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And besides, you kidding?! Why, a G5 is _less_ upgradable than a five year old G4!  Everything on this Sawtooth is upgraded, except for the motherboard and power supply (which, with every PCi slot filled and two HD's running, oughtta blow aaaaaaany day now...). So, you can't call a Mac "a Frankenmac" unless some serious upgrading has been performed on it!
> 
> 
> 
> Guilty!


[laughing like hell]

Agree, 100%, but you'd be second... 

Really?!!! MacDuff??


----------



## Bjornbro

Results
159.80

Too bad the program isn't dual processor aware! I'd love to know how I'm _really_ doin'. Oh well, take what you will from my stats.  

System Info
Xbench Version
1.1.3
System Version
10.3.2 (7D24)
Physical RAM
2048 MB
Model
PowerMac3,6
Processor
PowerPC G4x2 @ 1.25 GHz
Version
7455 (Apollo) v3.2
L1 Cache
32K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache
256K @ 1.25 GHz
L3 Cache
2048K @ 250 MHz
Bus Frequency
167 MHz
Video Card
GeForce4 Ti 4600
Drive Type
IBM-IC35L120AVVA07-0
CPU Test
154.20
GCD Loop
155.48
6.07 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic
154.54
558.86 Mflop/sec
AltiVec Basic
152.44
4.43 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT
153.25
2.38 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library
155.33
6.22 Mops/sec
Thread Test
173.28
Computation
160.76
2.17 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention
187.90
2.36 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test
170.52
System
264.84
Allocate
818.29—>
533.77 Kalloc/sec
Fill
298.70
2377.61 MB/sec
Copy
147.98
739.89 MB/sec
Stream
125.74
Copy
116.85
854.18 MB/sec [altivec]
Scale
124.03
915.33 MB/sec [altivec]
Add
122.99
787.12 MB/sec [altivec]
Triad
141.66
865.52 MB/sec [altivec]
Quartz Graphics Test
166.8
Line
155.09
3.95 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle
131.28
9.24 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle
159.29
3.67 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier
172.17
1.87 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text
262.50
4.28 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test
139.76
Spinning Squares
139.76
97.80 frames/sec
User Interface Test
269.98
Elements
269.98
86.84 refresh/sec
Disk Test
113.21
Sequential
121.43
Uncached Write
110.42
46.03 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write
107.39
43.98 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read
184.04
29.13 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read
109.42
44.21 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random
106.03
Uncached Write
99.98
1.50 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write
112.53
25.38 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read
104.01
0.69 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read
108.46
22.32 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## MacDoc

Gru.....check your processor setting in Energy Saver options and move it to highest.
Set your monitor to 1024x768 and do a restart to clear the RAM.
Then try it.

You should be in the 177 to 190 range depending on drive and RAM and video card.

I find X-bench useful when testing specific items like video cards and drive subsystems.
Without dual awareness it's misleading.


----------



## Blood_Lust

got my result of 199.26 for my Dual 1.8ghz, 2GB RAM, 2x160GB HDD, Nvidia 64MB running under OSX 10.3.8


----------



## IronMac

ehMax said:


> My PowerMac QuickSilver 2002 933Mhz is 99.23. Thinking of doing some upgrades to it to see what kind of performance I can get out of it. Maybe will be talking to the folks at Sonnet and ATI to see if they can help me out get some more speed.


I've got the exact same machine...running Panther...is it worthwhile upgrading it?


----------



## brock

IronMac said:


> I've got the exact same machine...running Panther...is it worthwhile upgrading it?


I can't wait to see Macaholic's response...


----------



## IronMac

LOL! The question should be more concise..is it worthwhile upgrading the CPU? I'm not asking about whether or not it's worthwhile to upgrade the HD (which I have done) or the memory (which I have done) or the optical drive (already got the Superdrive).

From discussions on DealChat (part of www.dealmac.com), the consensus seems to be that it's not really worthwhile.


----------



## speckledmind

My G4 Dual 867 Mhz 2 Gig Ram scored 109.3


----------



## gordguide

QuickSilver 2001 867Mhz x1 (Motorola 7450 v2.1)
32/32/256Kb @ 867MHz/2MB @ 217MHz caches
134MHz system bus
1.5 GB RAM (3x 512MB PC-133 CL3 SDRAM; all from OWC)
Radeon 9000 64MB (ATY,RV250)
Maxtor 6Y120PO 120GB HDD on system IDE bus (Drive under Test)

"Real World" test; ie not optimized but just the way I run her normally; 1979 seconds after boot to desktop.

Video setting 1280x1024 @ 85 Hz

ATTO Express PCIProUL3D SCSI card (nothing connected)
RME Digi96/8 PST sound card handling audio in/out
ACARD 6280M ATA-133 card w/2 other drives mounted

Applications Active at every boot:
OSX 10.3.8 (7U16)
FontAgent Pro
LittleSnitch
Digi96/8 driver
ATI Monitor
LetterStick
SNORT
iCal Alarm Scheduler
KeyCue
SMARTReporter
iTunesHelper
.VirexLogin

Applications launched and active at test:
iChat
Mail.app set to check every 5 minutes for mail
Safari with ehMac page loaded
XBench 1.1.3

... and whatever else OSX wants to be running

USB Bus1 w/Apple OEM KB & Logitech Optical mouse
USB Bus2 w/ Belkin powered hub:
EPSON 1250P Scanner active USB Bus
SmartDisk card reader active USB Bus

EPSON R800 printer active FireWire Bus

Modem connected and listening for Faxes w/PageSender
Ethernet active

*Overall: 104.62*

Ran it again to post some specific scores (reboot) Overall: 104.40

Selected Scores (relative to overall score, from 104.40 result): 
Snappy:
User Interface Test: 182.84

Good:
Disk Test: 125.20
Sequential highest: 130.23 [Uncached Write 4K blocks 54.28MB/s]
Sequential lowest: 123.58 [Uncached Read 256K blocks 49.93 MB/s] 
Random highest: 171.71 [Uncached Write 256K blocks 38.7MB/s]
Random lowest: 93.22 [Uncached Read 4K blocks 0.62 MB/s]

Average:
Quartz Graphics Test: 109.50
Quartz best result: 222.11 [Text]
Quartz worst result: 81.70 [Bezier]

Memory Test: 106.67
Memory best result: 551.05 [System: Allocate 259.45 Kalloc/sec]
Memory next best result: 99.00 [Stream: Scale 730.59 MB/s]
Memory worst result: 83.45 [System: Copy 417.23 MB/s]

CPU Test: 105.48
CPU best result: 109.26 [vecLib FFT 1.70 Gflop/sec]
CPU worst result: 101.01 [GCD Loop 3.94 Mops/sec]

Bottleneck:
Open GL Graphics Test: 81.32 (there's only one test here)

Thread Test: 75.29 (there's only two tests here)
Thread best result: 125.16 [Lock Contention 1.57 Mops/sec 4 threads]
Thread worst result: 53.83 [Computation 726.77 Kops/sec 4 threads]

Notes about disk test:
Much to my surprise I learned the 100 MHz system IDE bus is very fast, getting better than 54MB/s sequential in most tests (which is basically the limit for good IDE drives; this could easily be drive rather than bus-limited).

With the 133 IDE card the best I get is around 34 MB/s, and it's consistent no matter which drive is connected to either. The random results are only slightly better on the system bus (38 vs 30 MB typical). The ACARD I have tests pretty consistently against others if you can believe what you read online, so I don't think it's the card.

All 3 drives are Maxtor sealed bearing ATA-133 8MB cache (although XBench doesn't test with the cache enabled) and vary in size, one 80, one 120 and one 200.

It would be interesting to see what results people get with SATA drives connected with a PCI card on a G4 desktop. With [P]ATA the system bus is the way to go for your fastest drive it seems. Naturally copying between drives is faster when you connect them all as master on their own IDE channel, so a PCI card still has value over 2 drives on the system bus where one must be slave.

Notes about video:
Moving from the stock 32MB nVidia to the ATI Radeon 9000 64 made a noticeable difference and perhaps the 128 would be better (the 64 is discontinued). XBench when the QS was in stock configuration typically ran around 90~93.

A processor upgrade might be worthwhile as well on this machine, but I'm happy with performance at this point and I'm not considering it just yet.

Notes about memory:
Maxing out the RAM generally has an adverse effect on XBench scores, but 'real world" performance is usually better when the tough stuff needs to get done. Something to do with the overhead of all those memory addresses to keep track of, perhaps. 3 256M chips in a QS generally gives the best XBench score on the memory tests.


----------



## elmer

My 867 G4 640MB Powerbook gets 84.74.
The most demanding things I run are probably Photoshop Elements 2.0, GarageBand and Sibelius 3. Those apps can easily push the limits, but they're functional enough. Having a LACIE 80 GB 7200rpm firewire drive for a scratch disk helps PS Elements a lot when running filters on, for example, a 300dpi tabloid poster with around 20 layers. In Sibelius it's the plug-ins such as retrograde that have you waiting. With GarageBand it's the number of tracks and how much detail you show during playback.


----------



## The Doug

Here are my results.


----------



## gordguide

Doug, can you edit your post so we know what hardware is under test?


----------



## The Doug

Actually I just re-ran the test, with processors set to "Highest" this time. See below. 

Results	200.62	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.1.3
System Version 10.3.8 (7U16)
Physical RAM 512 MB
Model PowerMac7,2
Processor PowerPC 970x2 @ 2.00 GHz
L1 Cache 64K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache 512K @ 2.00 GHz
Bus Frequency 1 GHz
Video Card ATY,RV350
Drive Type ST3160023AS
CPU Test	178.58	
GCD Loop	118.04	4.61 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	318.53	1.15 Gflop/sec
AltiVec Basic	137.32	3.99 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	148.52	2.31 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	421.43	16.87 Mops/sec
Thread Test	209.29	
Computation	152.33	2.06 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	334.26	4.20 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	333.02	
System	376.97	
Allocate	729.19	475.65 Kalloc/sec
Fill	325.55	2591.34 MB/sec
Copy	284.50	1422.49 MB/sec
Stream	298.25	
Copy	251.14	1835.81 MB/sec [G5]
Scale	261.00	1926.20 MB/sec [G5]
Add	348.80	2232.35 MB/sec [G5]
Triad	366.13	2237.04 MB/sec [G5]
Quartz Graphics Test	261.76	
Line	256.12	6.52 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	238.27	16.76 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	248.16	5.72 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	234.46	2.55 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	369.65	6.03 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	189.06	
Spinning Squares	189.06	132.30 frames/sec
User Interface Test	330.18	
Elements	330.18	106.20 refresh/sec
Disk Test	106.69	
Sequential	110.27	
Uncached Write	137.02	57.12 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	115.83	47.43 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	82.04	12.99 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	122.63	49.55 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	103.34	
Uncached Write	97.07	1.46 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	101.69	22.93 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	100.63	0.66 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	115.81	23.83 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## Macaholic

brock said:


> I can't wait to see Macaholic's response...


Wait no longer.

Go dual or go home, Ironmac 

But seriously, what are you dong with it? I'd say a single 933 is extremely competent for typical stuff. If you had an older, pre-Quicksilver tower, then it would be a different story.

OTOH, if you need to upgrade, want faster renders or whathaveyou, and given that you've already upgraded various components in your Quicksilver to YOUR liking, then it's a viable option for a lot less than a dual G5 (and really, IMO only a DUAL G5 _Powermac_ is worth the investment. G5 iMacs are great for what they are, too. But dual G5 will give you that real "next-gen" performance) . Honestly, for my work Frankenmac is _still_ doing the heavy-lifting I need -- which is mainly processor dependent...

But, OTO*O*H.... there's THIS coming. Will the improvements of Tiger running on 64 bit CPUs and memory -- not to mention CoreImage slurping up VRAM via an 8X AGP bus -- going to make the G5 (single or dual) the obvious choice? At least for graphics guys??


----------



## Brian Scully

*iMac G5*

17 inch G5 iMac 1.8 with 1 gig memory score 103.29 Don't know if that is good or not. I really do not understand the results enough to know what is good and what is bad . I had several applications open as well


----------



## Macaholic

Well Brian, my five year old Sawtooth beat ya 

But retest with NO apps running after a fresh boot.

Also, turn up your performance prefs in... where is it on the G5... the Energy Saver preference panel? In order to maintain a more quiet existence, Apple hobbles (or rather, throttles) the CPU usage and frontside bus speed on G5 systems. You can pump up the jam however and then (possibly) feel better about your investment by (_maybe_) kicking Frankenmac's ass!


----------



## Carex

That was actually a lot of fun. The graphics tests were a bit dizzying.

Dual 1.0 Ghz MDD with 1.25 Gb of Ram

124.57 - should I be happy with that? I seem to think so. 

Quartz Graphics - 150.28
Open GL Graphics - 95.43

I was thinking of upgrading the graphics card to take advantage of upcoming Tiger enhancements. Can it be done and is it necessary?


----------



## IronMac

Macaholic said:


> Go dual or go home, Ironmac
> 
> But seriously, what are you dong with it? I'd say a single 933 is extremely competent for typical stuff. If you had an older, pre-Quicksilver tower, then it would be a different story.
> 
> OTOH, if you need to upgrade, want faster renders or whathaveyou, and given that you've already upgraded various components in your Quicksilver to YOUR liking, then it's a viable option for a lot less than a dual G5 (and really, IMO only a DUAL G5 _Powermac_ is worth the investment. G5 iMacs are great for what they are, too. But dual G5 will give you that real "next-gen" performance) . Honestly, for my work Frankenmac is _still_ doing the heavy-lifting I need -- which is mainly processor dependent...
> 
> But, OTO*O*H.... there's THIS coming. Will the improvements of Tiger running on 64 bit CPUs and memory -- not to mention CoreImage slurping up VRAM via an 8X AGP bus -- going to make the G5 (single or dual) the obvious choice? At least for graphics guys??


My only real concern right now is trying to keep my ranking somewhat above the middle of the pack for the ehMaculate Prediction team.  Other than that, you're right, the 933 is perfect for what it currently does, which is websurfing, email and minor documents.

On the other hand, what is the real bang for the buck upgrading the CPU on the 933? Will you really see that much of a difference? Or, is it more worthwhile saving the pennies for a dual G5? (Overkill for what I do but I have an unfortunate tendency to purchase near top-of-the-line hardware.)

My gut feeling is that Tiger...or the OS version after that...will be the OS that my next tower will have to face and I don't think that an upgraded 933 will be able to fully handle it. Personally, I would like any computer of mine to be able to handle three OS versions before it gets replaced. The 933 competently handled 10.1...I skipped 10.2...it handles 10.3 great...I will skip Tiger...and, then, go with whatever comes down the pipe with a new dual G5 or whatever is out at the time.


----------



## Ian Seyler

Benchmarked my laptop right after I got it to get a score of 130.12

12" PowerBook G4 1.33GHz / 256M RAM/ 80Gig 5400RPM HD

It has since been upgraded to 768M RAM so it should be score a little better now.

-Ian


----------



## Macaholic

Then, I'd say either save your pennies and stick with what you got... or get a honkin' DUAL G4 upgrade. It's all up to your ego now  I'd say that there's more bang for the buck spent on a duallie given the significant increase in performance... even though you would spend more on a dual upgrade than a single -- and you'd kick some major ehMaculate Prediction ass... if the software is dual CPU savvy, that is.

As for WHICH CPU upgrade? it used to be easier to say before these >1.5Ghz CPU upgrades came out (if they're all available yet). These faster CPUs have NO L3 cache, whereas anything under 1.5Ghz has 2Mb L3 cache per processor. As a result I (personally) am unsure as to what's better:

Dual 1.33Ghz G4 with 2Mb L3 cache per processor

Or...

Dual 1.8Ghz G4 (overclocked 1.42 -- can you say "FANS!!"? Actually, mine's not whisper-quiet, either) with no L3 cache.

What is interesting to me is that the cacheless dual 1.8 only costs US$100.00 more than the cache'd dual 1.33. Might this be a hint as to performance discrepancy? I've NO idea. maybe check out xlr8yourmac's CPU upgrade user report database:

http://forums.xlr8yourmac.com/cpureview.lasso


----------



## Macaholic

Ian Seyler said:


> Benchmarked my laptop right after I got it to get a score of 130.12. 12" PowerBook G4 1.33GHz / 256M RAM/ 80Gig 5400RPM HD


WOW! How did your disk test come out?


----------



## RJaMmin

Xbench Score: 252.91


----------



## Macaholic

RJaMmin said:


> Xbench Score: 252.91



Dual G5 owners------->






<--------- The rest of us schmos.​


----------



## ekcondon

*XBench score*

Hi All,

My 1.25 Mac Mini, 512 MB RAM, 40 GB HD (Stock except for RAM), had a score of 121.38 , which I am pretty happy about. What have other Mac Mini users had roughly?

Eric


----------



## MacDoc

Brian check your processor settings as well. But basically run it on a fresh start to get a real comparision.


----------



## IronMac

Macaholic said:


> Then, I'd say either save your pennies and stick with what you got... or get a honkin' DUAL G4 upgrade. It's all up to your ego now  I'd say that there's more bang for the buck spent on a duallie given the significant increase in performance... even though you would spend more on a dual upgrade than a single -- and you'd kick some major ehMaculate Prediction ass... if the software is dual CPU savvy, that is.


If it's an upgrade (highly unlikely) it would be a dual G4 upgrade...single processor makes absolutely no sense. And, yes, the Boinc software is dual-aware...which is why the duallie guys are kicking out some serious numbers. Speaking of which, I noticed that you signed up for the team a while ago but have yet to trickle in...


----------



## Macman27

Waaa! I can't play! 
I don't have an X capable computer. booo hhoooo, waa...


----------



## IronMac

Macaholic said:


> Dual G5 owners------->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <--------- The rest of us schmos.​


Is this part of Apple's new advertising campaign? LOL!!!


----------



## RatsOnMacAttack

Results	92.13	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.1.3
System Version 10.2.8 (6R73)
Physical RAM 512 MB
Model PowerMac4,4
Processor PowerPC G4 @ 1.00 GHz
Version 7455 (Apollo) v3.3
L1 Cache 32K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache 256K @ 1.00 GHz
Bus Frequency 134 MHz
Video Card ATY,RV200
Drive Type IBM-IC35L060AVV207-0
CPU Test	120.69	
GCD Loop	113.09	4.42 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	124.59	450.57 Mflop/sec
AltiVec Basic	122.52	3.56 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	125.10	1.94 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	118.97	4.76 Mops/sec
Thread Test	62.80	
Computation	61.96	836.40 Kops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	63.66	799.06 Klocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	91.49	
System	80.80	
Allocate	124.30	81.08 Kalloc/sec
Fill	82.16	654.02 MB/sec
Copy	59.12	295.60 MB/sec
Stream	105.45	
Copy	100.42	734.04 MB/sec [altivec]
Scale	99.39	733.53 MB/sec [altivec]
Add	106.69	682.79 MB/sec [altivec]
Triad	117.09	715.41 MB/sec [altivec]
Quartz Graphics Test	92.69	
Line	90.75	2.31 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	101.98	7.17 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	109.71	2.53 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	76.61	832.40 beziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	91.34	1.49 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	106.61	
Spinning Squares	106.61	74.60 frames/sec
User Interface Test	88.16	
Elements	88.16	28.36 refresh/sec
Disk Test	107.17	
Sequential	122.32	
Uncached Write	127.53	53.16 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	121.68	49.83 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	117.38	18.58 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	123.13	49.75 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	95.36	
Uncached Write	85.30	1.28 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	99.10	22.35 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	92.02	0.61 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	107.92	22.21 MB/sec [256K blocks]



Im pretty new to this so I dont even know if this is a good score or not. Is this okay for the computer I have? The only problems Ive had with my comp is Internet Explorer freezes up about twice a day. Any suggestions on how to improve?


----------



## brock

Ian Seyler said:


> Benchmarked my laptop right after I got it to get a score of 130.12
> 
> 12" PowerBook G4 1.33GHz / 256M RAM/ 80Gig 5400RPM HD
> 
> It has since been upgraded to 768M RAM so it should be score a little better now.
> 
> -Ian


Hey Ian, what was your Disk Test score? -- My identical machine's (but with 4200 rpm) was a nasty 50 -- and I notice it in daily use....

[edit]:
Macaholic: I didn't see that you asked THE SAME question on the previous page!!!


----------



## brock

RatsOnMacAttack said:


> Results	92.13...........
> 
> Im pretty new to this so I dont even know if this is a good score or not. Is this okay for the computer I have? The only problems Ive had with my comp is Internet Explorer freezes up about twice a day. Any suggestions on how to improve?


Nothing wrong with that...

With Tiger coming out, used Panther will be cheap soon -- maybe get it (not for speed, but for goodness) --

EI can be improved greatly by not using it (MS stopped EI Mac development) -- Get Firefox!


----------



## gmark2000

RJaMmin said:


> Xbench Score: 252.91


He's got more ram than me. Just you wait...


----------



## Macaholic

IronMac said:


> Speaking of which, I noticed that you signed up for the team a while ago but have yet to trickle in...


Er... I got confused installing it and bailed  

Will try again!


----------



## Ian Seyler

Hey brock and Macaholic,

My disk score was 79.03

The complete test results are at : http://ladd.dyndns.org/xbench/merge.xhtml?doc1=63606

-Ian


----------



## Lawrence

Macman27 said:


> Waaa! I can't play!
> I don't have an X capable computer. booo hhoooo, waa...


There's always MacBench, I've used it on OS 9.2.2
I can't remember where I found MacBench 5.0, But here's some earlier versions:

http://homepage.mac.com/schrier/software.html

Edit...Found it here:
http://www.machelpdesk.com/page6a.html
Just scroll down the page on the above site to find a link to the download of MacBench 5.0

D


----------



## Klaatu

134.73

G4 1.25 single, 2 gigs ram, 10.3.8


----------



## Macaholic

Klaatu said:


> 134.73
> 
> G4 1.25 single, 2 gigs ram, 10.3.8


What's your GPU and drive setup?


----------



## RatsOnMacAttack

brock said:


> Nothing wrong with that...
> 
> With Tiger coming out, used Panther will be cheap soon -- maybe get it (not for speed, but for goodness) --
> 
> EI can be improved greatly by not using it (MS stopped EI Mac development) -- Get Firefox!




Wouldnt it just be wiser to wait for Tiger to come out and just buy that? And ive been hearing alot about Firefox so maybe thats waht i'll do tonight. Thanks alot!


----------



## brock

...uh...of course...


----------



## gmark2000

gmark2000 said:


> RJaMmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Xbench Score: 252.91
> 
> 
> 
> He's got more ram than me. Just you wait...
Click to expand...

Okay, I installed 2 Gigs of ram tonight for 2.5Gb total.

*Results	254.43*

System Info 
Xbench Version 1.1.3
System Version 10.3.7 (7T52)
Physical RAM 2560 MB
Model PowerMac7,3
Processor PowerPC G5x2 @ 2.50 GHz
L1 Cache 64K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache 512K @ 2.50 GHz
Bus Frequency 1 GHz
Video Card ATY,RV360
Drive Type Maxtor 6Y160M0
CPU Test	242.75	
GCD Loop	147.61	5.76 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	398.92	1.44 Gflop/sec
AltiVec Basic	172.15	5.00 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	277.52	4.31 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	525.36	21.03 Mops/sec
Thread Test	259.09	
Computation	188.25	2.54 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	415.41	5.22 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	362.81	
System	423.89	
Allocate	914.87	596.77 Kalloc/sec
Fill	441.79	3516.67 MB/sec
Copy	268.76	1343.80 MB/sec
Stream	317.11	
Copy	265.87	1943.52 MB/sec [G5]
Scale	281.09	2074.43 MB/sec [G5]
Add	369.79	2366.63 MB/sec [G5]
Triad	385.98	2358.37 MB/sec [G5]
Quartz Graphics Test	332.23	
Line	312.40	7.95 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	296.12	20.83 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	307.35	7.08 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	285.27	3.10 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	583.86	9.52 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	234.57	
Spinning Squares	234.57	164.15 frames/sec
User Interface Test	394.76	
Elements	394.76	126.97 refresh/sec
Disk Test	143.44	
Sequential	150.56	
Uncached Write	156.97	65.43 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	136.73	55.99 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	180.63	28.59 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	136.10	54.99 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	136.97	
Uncached Write	164.00	2.46 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	193.87	43.72 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	102.39	0.68 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	122.25	25.16 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## MacDoc

You need to get your drives raided up to top that out. 
Is the 9800 card or the x800??


----------



## brock

My friend's overclocked 1.33 eMac: 120


----------



## gmark2000

MacDoc said:


> You need to get your drives raided up to top that out.
> Is the 9800 card or the x800??


It's the stock ATI 9600XT 128Mb card. Will a software raid speed things up or only a hardware one?

I'm pretty happy about my new baby. My last desktop was the Powermac 6100 (which I still have) and it was painful working on a Pagemaker 4.2 file with 24mb of ram. (I use to print proofs OVERNIGHT while the processor chugged away.)


----------



## RatsOnMacAttack

brock said:


> ...uh...of course...



wha...?


----------



## brock

RatsOnMacAttack said:


> wha...?


I meant that I'm a retard -- of course you'd just get Tiger...


----------



## MacDoc

Gmark - the raid will will give you much higher through put 

Disk Test	196.45	
Sequential	218.23	
Uncached Write	335.13	*139.70 MB/sec* [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	247.16	*101.21 MB/sec* [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	138.42	21.91 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	245.41	99.16 MB/sec [256K blocks]

Cheap thrills


----------



## Gunner

Results	100.72	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.1.3
System Version 10.3.8 (7U16)
Physical RAM 1024 MB
Model PowerMac3,1
Processor PowerPC G4 @ 1.00 GHz
Version 7455 (Apollo) v2.1
L1 Cache 32K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache 256K @ 500 MHz
L3 Cache 2048K @ 250 MHz
Bus Frequency 100 MHz
Video Card ATY,RV250
Drive Type Maxtor 6Y120P0
CPU Test	121.18	
GCD Loop	116.76	4.56 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	123.48	446.55 Mflop/sec
AltiVec Basic	122.53	3.56 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	123.93	1.92 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	119.49	4.78 Mops/sec
Thread Test	87.34	
Computation	62.78	847.53 Kops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	143.49	1.80 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	106.53	
System	150.80	
Allocate	657.63	428.97 Kalloc/sec
Fill	184.55	1469.03 MB/sec
Copy	77.19	385.97 MB/sec
Stream	82.35	
Copy	78.23	571.84 MB/sec [altivec]
Scale	80.07	590.95 MB/sec [altivec]
Add	84.95	543.67 MB/sec [altivec]
Triad	86.73	529.95 MB/sec [altivec]
Quartz Graphics Test	137.65	
Line	117.74	3.00 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	121.99	8.58 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	128.59	2.96 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	131.95	1.43 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	233.77	3.81 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	85.71	
Spinning Squares	85.71	59.98 frames/sec
User Interface Test	183.39	
Elements	183.39	58.99 refresh/sec
Disk Test	62.40	
Sequential	73.26	
Uncached Write	45.43	18.94 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	57.19	23.42 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	138.13	21.87 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	127.14	51.37 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	54.34	
Uncached Write	25.62	0.38 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	70.67	15.94 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	97.14	0.64 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	98.66	20.30 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## Klaatu

Macaholic said:


> What's your GPU and drive setup?


I must confess I'm not sure what you mean by GPU. Everything is stock except the ram and drives. I ordered extra ram, and I moved the 3 WD drives, plus the Pioneer 105, installed in my upgraded beige G3 to this machine. No raid set-up for the drives.


----------



## gmark2000

Klaatu said:


> I must confess I'm not sure what you mean by GPU.


Graphics Processing Unit aka onboard video processing (video card with VRAM).


----------



## Klaatu

gmark2000 said:


> Graphics Processing Unit aka onboard video processing (video card with VRAM).


So, looking up the specs, I guess that would mean a 64 MB ATI Radeon 9000 Pro Graphics card on my G4


----------



## gundamguy

*Mine..not so great but shes been sluggish lately*

Results	147.15	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.1.3
System Version 10.3.8 (7U16)
Physical RAM 1024 MB
Model PowerMac9,1
Processor PowerPC G5 @ 1.80 GHz
L1 Cache 64K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache 512K @ 1.15 GHz
Bus Frequency 600 MHz
Video Card ATY,RV360
Drive Type Maxtor 6Y080M0
CPU Test	164.04	
GCD Loop	93.73	3.66 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	281.98	1.02 Gflop/sec
AltiVec Basic	122.50	3.56 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	194.30	3.02 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	338.37	13.54 Mops/sec
Thread Test	98.89	
Computation	64.79	874.61 Kops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	208.77	2.62 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	262.23	
System	286.32	
Allocate	604.15	394.09 Kalloc/sec
Fill	241.97	1926.05 MB/sec
Copy	213.24	1066.19 MB/sec
Stream	241.87	
Copy	212.05	1550.07 MB/sec [G5]
Scale	218.21	1610.39 MB/sec [G5]
Add	269.98	1727.87 MB/sec [G5]
Triad	282.90	1728.50 MB/sec [G5]
Quartz Graphics Test	205.40	
Line	195.32	4.97 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	194.61	13.69 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	212.15	4.89 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	169.99	1.85 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	286.71	4.67 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	108.54	
Spinning Squares	108.54	75.95 frames/sec
User Interface Test	210.01	
Elements	210.01	67.55 refresh/sec
Disk Test	114.90	
Sequential	125.96	
Uncached Write	152.11	63.40 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	105.69	43.28 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	130.51	20.66 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	124.09	50.14 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	105.62	
Uncached Write	82.94	1.24 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	150.29	33.90 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	94.33	0.62 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	116.83	24.04 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## jdurston

*G5 Rev A dual 2.0*

Results	201.77	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.1.3
System Version 10.3.8 (7U16)
Physical RAM 2048 MB
Model PowerMac7,2
Processor PowerPC 970x2 @ 2.00 GHz
L1 Cache 64K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache 512K @ 2.00 GHz
Bus Frequency 1 GHz
Video Card ATY,RV350
Drive Type ST3160023AS
CPU Test	194.80	
GCD Loop	117.98	4.61 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	318.84	1.15 Gflop/sec
AltiVec Basic	137.45	3.99 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	226.92	3.52 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	421.44	16.87 Mops/sec
Thread Test	200.30	
Computation	144.12	1.95 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	328.27	4.12 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	337.61	
System	368.94	
Allocate	705.26	460.04 Kalloc/sec
Fill	289.19	2301.93 MB/sec
Copy	307.16	1535.81 MB/sec
Stream	311.18	
Copy	270.79	1979.47 MB/sec [G5]
Scale	269.65	1990.03 MB/sec [G5]
Add	354.88	2271.23 MB/sec [G5]
Triad	379.52	2318.84 MB/sec [G5]
Quartz Graphics Test	254.78	
Line	247.60	6.30 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	236.05	16.61 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	244.59	5.64 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	226.38	2.46 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	351.64	5.73 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	188.70	
Spinning Squares	188.70	132.05 frames/sec
User Interface Test	325.90	
Elements	325.90	104.82 refresh/sec
Disk Test	107.38	
Sequential	111.47	
Uncached Write	136.89	57.06 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	119.66	49.00 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	85.28	13.50 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	117.70	47.56 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	103.59	
Uncached Write	97.45	1.46 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	102.32	23.08 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	100.54	0.66 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	115.84	23.84 MB/sec [256K blocks]

I have an iBook G4 800 too, xBenched at 81


----------



## Macaholic

Klaatu said:


> So, looking up the specs, I guess that would mean a 64 MB ATI Radeon 9000 Pro Graphics card on my G4


That's very interesting. Reason I was curious was because of the fact that, even though I have two 1.3GHz CPUs (G4 processors), Xbench only tests a single CPU  So, that means that your single 1.25GHz machine would be considered almost equal to mine... and yet your score edged out mine. The fact that you also have an ATI Radeon 9000 Pro GPU further equals out our systems... and yet (again) your score edged out mine.

Conclusion: could this difference in score highlight the advantage of your faster 4X AGP graphics system to my Sawtooth's old 2X AGP, as well as your faster frontside bus (presumably 167MHz) compared to my 100MHz? if so, maybe your score should even have been higher?? Now, depending on the model of G4 CPU you have, there are 1.25GHz G4 Powermacs that DO NOT have a Level3 cache -- of which my G4 CPUs each have 2Mb of.

For my system, I'm wondering if I'm getting the best out of my RAID array... or is this simply the best that my motherboard architecture can do?


----------



## Kirtland

1 GHz eMac with 640 mb RAM running 10.3.8 = 106.16 score


----------



## kps

Originally a 350Mhz G4 Sawtooth upgraded with OWC 1.2Ghz processor and a ATI 8500 vid card. I have no complaints. Haven't run the test on the 867 mhz G4 Powerbook yet.

Results	115.91	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.1.3
System Version 10.3.8 (7U16)
Physical RAM 768 MB
Model PowerMac3,1
Processor PowerPC G4 @ 1.20 GHz
Version 7455 (Apollo) v3.3
L1 Cache 32K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache 256K @ 600 MHz
L3 Cache 2048K @ 4.11 GHz
Bus Frequency 100 MHz
Video Card ATY,R200
Drive Type IC35L060AVV207-0
CPU Test	143.12	
GCD Loop	137.30	5.36 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	143.65	519.48 Mflop/sec
AltiVec Basic	147.07	4.27 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	148.37	2.30 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	139.83	5.60 Mops/sec
Thread Test	102.88	
Computation	74.02	999.32 Kops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	168.62	2.12 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	103.19	
System	151.28	
Allocate	759.31	495.30 Kalloc/sec
Fill	214.34	1706.12 MB/sec
Copy	72.21	361.07 MB/sec
Stream	78.30	
Copy	73.91	540.25 MB/sec [altivec]
Scale	77.71	573.50 MB/sec [altivec]
Add	79.84	510.95 MB/sec [altivec]
Triad	82.23	502.40 MB/sec [altivec]
Quartz Graphics Test	142.18	
Line	118.36	3.01 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	124.93	8.79 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	133.41	3.08 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	146.82	1.60 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	226.87	3.70 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	94.87	
Spinning Squares	94.87	66.39 frames/sec
User Interface Test	191.51	
Elements	191.51	61.60 refresh/sec
Disk Test	89.28	
Sequential	108.54	
Uncached Write	105.31	43.90 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	105.54	43.22 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	115.02	18.21 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	108.84	43.97 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	75.82	
Uncached Write	68.12	1.02 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	86.07	19.41 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	67.39	0.44 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	86.08	17.72 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## Macaholic

kps, not to be a jerk or anything, but your report puts some comforting perspective on my score 

I think, however, that your score should somehow be higher than that. We both have the same frontside bus speed, same L3 cache, almost the same CPU speed (remember: Xbench doesn't test my TWO CPUs; only ONE) and our graphics cards are almost the same. And even on the stock ATA66 drive bus I landed a better overall score (on a non-RAID 7200rpm drive) than you did -- despite your disk score beating mine by ten points.

Here are my Xbench test results of Frankenmac, pre and post RAID. It's interesting to note how much slower Panther has gotten (compare CPU and graphical tests). But actually, my personal best (but unreported at Xbench) on Frankie with the RAID is 139.something; 8 points higher than the pre-RAID score. I was denied the 140 echelon


----------



## eeBee

Here's what I got for my mini:
------------------------

Results	100.30	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.1.3
System Version 10.3.8 (7U16)
Physical RAM 512 MB
Model PowerMac10,1
Processor PowerPC G4 @ 1.25 GHz
L1 Cache 32K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache 512K @ 1.25 GHz
Bus Frequency 167 MHz
Video Card ATY,RV280
Drive Type ST940110A
CPU Test	138.77	
GCD Loop	125.44	4.90 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	152.74	552.37 Mflop/sec
AltiVec Basic	152.54	4.43 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	151.58	2.35 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	119.62	4.79 Mops/sec
Thread Test	97.74	
Computation	69.56	939.02 Kops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	164.33	2.06 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	119.24	
System	121.46	
Allocate	713.90	465.68 Kalloc/sec
Fill	129.50	1030.82 MB/sec
Copy	64.19	320.97 MB/sec
Stream	117.11	
Copy	116.50	851.61 MB/sec [altivec]
Scale	121.16	894.18 MB/sec [altivec]
Add	112.27	718.50 MB/sec [altivec]
Triad	118.89	726.43 MB/sec [altivec]
Quartz Graphics Test	137.42	
Line	114.47	2.91 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	133.30	9.38 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	134.76	3.11 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	126.88	1.38 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	206.36	3.36 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	87.90	
Spinning Squares	87.90	61.51 frames/sec
User Interface Test	151.42	
Elements	151.42	48.70 refresh/sec
Disk Test	53.45	
Sequential	47.01	
Uncached Write	71.16	29.66 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	65.59	26.86 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	24.39	3.86 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	67.60	27.31 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	61.95	
Uncached Write	54.74	0.82 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	60.39	13.62 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	65.72	0.43 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	68.82	14.16 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## thejst

146.74 on my g5 imac with my specs below.


----------



## kps

Nah Macaholic, I wouldn't think you're being a jerk. Glad my results bring a conforting influence on Frankie's results.  

I'm quite happy with my 5 yr. old Sawtooth's results. Not into any tinkering to get a few more points. It does it's job very well and the upgrade was well worth it.

I noticed it did better than a single 1.8 G5 (from page one) by 20 points...now there's a machine that needs some help.


----------



## Macaholic

kps said:


> I'm quite happy with my 5 yr. old Sawtooth's results.


That's what counts. I _KNOW_ Frankie can get slaughtered by G5 Powermacs, but it is doing all I need to havee done with aplomb. That's what keeps the G5 "want-one" shakes from kicking in


----------



## MacDoc

Actually I just got a 1.42 G4 Dualie in - think I'll set it up RAID and RAM and a big honkin' Ti card and see how many G5s we can put under the table 

BTW I suggest you run that miniMac test without the drive info and publish it - pretty impressive - the 1:1 cache really shows. :clap:


----------



## Macaholic

Here's what my household will look like... HOPEFULLY this coming week! 

http://ladd.dyndns.org/xbench/merge.xhtml?doc2=92755


----------



## gastonbuffet

at highest :163.98
lowest: 93.81

imac g5 1.8 250gig 512ram


----------



## gmark2000

Brian Scully said:


> 17 inch G5 iMac 1.8 with 1 gig memory score 103.29 Don't know if that is good or not. I really do not understand the results enough to know what is good and what is bad . I had several applications open as well


Compare with above.


----------



## gwillikers

Damn! I wanted to hit 200. Close but no cigar.  

Results	199.78	

System Info 
Xbench Version 1.1.3
System Version 10.3.8 (7U16)
Physical RAM 2048 MB
Model PowerMac7,2
Processor PowerPC 970x2 @ 2.00 GHz
L1 Cache 64K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache 512K @ 2.00 GHz
Bus Frequency 1 GHz
Video Card ATY,RV350
Drive Type ST3160023AS
CPU Test	194.39	
GCD Loop	118.03	4.61 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	319.16	1.15 Gflop/sec
AltiVec Basic	137.61	4.00 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	223.49	3.47 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	421.09	16.86 Mops/sec
Thread Test	203.97	
Computation	149.83	2.02 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	319.39	4.01 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	301.24	
System	339.26	
Allocate	687.81	448.66 Kalloc/sec
Fill	270.39	2152.28 MB/sec
Copy	270.97	1354.86 MB/sec
Stream	270.88	
Copy	232.86	1702.21 MB/sec [G5]
Scale	236.31	1743.95 MB/sec [G5]
Add	309.90	1983.38 MB/sec [G5]
Triad	331.83	2027.46 MB/sec [G5]
Quartz Graphics Test	255.05	
Line	247.55	6.30 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	225.25	15.85 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	237.39	5.47 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	223.34	2.43 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	410.67	6.69 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	182.15	
Spinning Squares	182.15	127.47 frames/sec
User Interface Test	304.12	
Elements	304.12	97.82 refresh/sec
Disk Test	111.44	
Sequential	118.88	
Uncached Write	145.01	60.45 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	130.14	53.29 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	86.89	13.75 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	132.29	53.45 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	104.88	
Uncached Write	99.29	1.49 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	105.71	23.84 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	98.84	0.65 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	117.80	24.24 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## Ohenri

Oddly enough, I was looking to run a test. My 12"PB has been feeling sluggish of late... Anyhow, I would like to bump the ram - among other touch ups:

*Results	90.44*
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.1.3
System Version 10.3.4 (7H63)
Physical RAM 768 MB
Model PowerBook6,2
Processor PowerPC G4 @ 1.00 GHz
L1 Cache 32K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache 512K @ 1.00 GHz
Bus Frequency 133 MHz
Video Card GeForce FX Go5200 32MB
Drive Type HTS548080M9AT00
CPU Test	91.38	
GCD Loop	86.34	3.37 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	86.07	311.25 Mflop/sec
AltiVec Basic	93.63	2.72 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	95.39	1.48 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	96.59	3.87 Mops/sec
Thread Test	72.65	
Computation	55.48	748.94 Kops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	105.23	1.32 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	95.60	
System	96.28	
Allocate	485.64	316.78 Kalloc/sec
Fill	95.21	757.89 MB/sec
Copy	53.77	268.87 MB/sec
Stream	94.92	
Copy	103.20	754.41 MB/sec [altivec]
Scale	78.88	582.13 MB/sec [altivec]
Add	102.54	656.25 MB/sec [altivec]
Triad	99.80	609.75 MB/sec [altivec]
Quartz Graphics Test	94.42	
Line	85.26	2.17 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	65.51	4.61 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	87.18	2.01 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	104.92	1.14 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	201.68	3.29 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	98.69	
Spinning Squares	98.69	69.06 frames/sec
User Interface Test	139.39	
Elements	139.39	44.83 refresh/sec
Disk Test	69.77	
Sequential	70.40	
Uncached Write	62.38	26.00 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	60.08	24.60 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	100.01	15.83 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	70.69	28.56 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	69.15	
Uncached Write	59.56	0.89 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	83.32	18.79 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	65.63	0.43 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	72.39	14.90 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## kevs~just kevs

What the... can anyone tell me what I can do to boost my score? looks like the disk test killed me...

Results	63.85	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.1.3
System Version 10.3.6 (7R28)
Physical RAM 768 MB
Model PowerBook6,5
Processor PowerPC G4 @ 1.07 GHz
L1 Cache 32K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache 512K @ 1.07 GHz
Bus Frequency 134 MHz
Video Card ATY,RV280M9+
Drive Type Hitachi IC25N030ATMR04-0
CPU Test	64.68	
GCD Loop	62.34	2.43 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	66.31	239.81 Mflop/sec
AltiVec Basic	65.43	1.90 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	64.89	1.01 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	64.55	2.58 Mops/sec
Thread Test	46.46	
Computation	34.09	460.18 Kops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	72.92	915.40 Klocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	91.41	
System	91.29	
Allocate	327.93	213.91 Kalloc/sec
Fill	82.42	656.09 MB/sec
Copy	56.56	282.78 MB/sec
Stream	91.54	
Copy	95.24	696.23 MB/sec [altivec]
Scale	93.82	692.37 MB/sec [altivec]
Add	88.53	566.57 MB/sec [altivec]
Triad	88.94	543.41 MB/sec [altivec]
Quartz Graphics Test	79.94	
Line	64.60	1.64 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	75.25	5.29 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	77.71	1.79 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	74.40	808.39 beziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	133.85	2.18 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	53.87	
Spinning Squares	53.87	37.70 frames/sec
User Interface Test	103.56	
Elements	103.56	33.31 refresh/sec
Disk Test	47.68	
Sequential	48.33	
Uncached Write	45.95	19.15 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	37.65	15.42 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	105.45	16.69 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	40.07	16.19 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	47.06	
Uncached Write	47.40	0.71 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	43.14	9.73 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	50.95	0.34 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	47.39	9.75 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## gastonbuffet

kevs~just kevs said:


> What the... can anyone tell me what I can do to boost my score? ]


get a g5 dual? 




I'm sorry, I'm a bastard AND an ignorant, as i don't know what to tell you to speed your system up. sorry for the nasty joke, although it did made me giggle. ahhh, i kill myself!!!


----------



## groovetube

If I up the ram I'll hit over 200? 

*Results	197.47* 
System Info	
Xbench Version 1.1.3
System Version 10.3.8 (7U16)
Physical RAM 1024 MB
Model PowerMac7,2
Processor PowerPC 970x2 @ 1.80 GHz
L1 Cache 64K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache 512K @ 1.80 GHz
Bus Frequency 900 MHz
Video Card GeForce FX 5200
Drive Type RAID
CPU Test	174.25	
GCD Loop	106.40	4.16 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	287.60	1.04 Gflop/sec
AltiVec Basic	123.70	3.59 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	196.51	3.05 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	378.02	15.13 Mops/sec
Thread Test	181.60	
Computation	133.70	1.80 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	283.00	3.55 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	278.37	
System	317.01	
Allocate	658.83	429.76 Kalloc/sec
Fill	273.67	2178.40 MB/sec
Copy	233.02	1165.08 MB/sec
Stream	248.12	
Copy	211.11	1543.21 MB/sec [G5]
Scale	214.95	1586.35 MB/sec [G5]
Add	289.12	1850.36 MB/sec [G5]
Triad	305.50	1866.61 MB/sec [G5]
Quartz Graphics Test	243.53	
Line	245.35	6.25 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	208.02	14.63 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	235.33	5.42 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	209.23	2.27 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	381.77	6.22 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	187.81	
Spinning Squares	187.81	131.43 frames/sec
User Interface Test	287.99	
Elements	287.99	92.63 refresh/sec
Disk Test	129.76	
Sequential	148.55	
Uncached Write	268.41	111.88 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	222.18	90.98 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	70.94	11.23 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	217.19	87.75 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	115.18	
Uncached Write	138.27	2.07 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	125.08	28.21 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	95.20	0.63 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	111.17	22.88 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## K_OS

My iBook at work

Results	78.87	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.1.3
System Version 10.3.8 (7U16)
Physical RAM 768 MB
Model PowerBook6,5
Processor PowerPC G4 @ 1.20 GHz
L1 Cache 32K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache 512K @ 1.20 GHz
Bus Frequency 134 MHz
Video Card ATY,RV280M9+
Drive Type FUJITSU MHT2030AT
CPU Test	78.84	
GCD Loop	76.09	2.97 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	72.01	260.40 Mflop/sec
AltiVec Basic	73.35	2.13 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	75.50	1.17 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	105.18	4.21 Mops/sec
Thread Test	80.30	
Computation	60.56	817.56 Kops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	119.15	1.50 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	95.29	
System	96.15	
Allocate	781.43	509.73 Kalloc/sec
Fill	79.27	630.99 MB/sec
Copy	57.79	288.93 MB/sec
Stream	94.45	
Copy	95.44	697.66 MB/sec [altivec]
Scale	93.02	686.49 MB/sec [altivec]
Add	96.69	618.84 MB/sec [altivec]
Triad	92.74	566.67 MB/sec [altivec]
Quartz Graphics Test	117.75	
Line	105.58	2.69 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	95.88	6.75 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	97.64	2.25 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	129.43	1.41 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	217.72	3.55 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	91.15	
Spinning Squares	91.15	63.79 frames/sec
User Interface Test	156.15	
Elements	156.15	50.23 refresh/sec
Disk Test	36.68	
Sequential	33.18	
Uncached Write	30.14	12.56 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	25.82	10.58 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	73.14	11.58 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	28.59	11.55 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	41.01	
Uncached Write	49.13	0.74 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	33.18	7.48 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	50.39	0.33 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	36.78	7.57 MB/sec [256K blocks]

Laterz


----------



## mrjimmy

My 533 dualie:

Results	91.60	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.1.3
System Version 10.3.8 (7U16)
Physical RAM 768 MB
Model PowerMac3,4
Processor PowerPC G4x2 @ 534 MHz
Version 7410 (Nitro) v1.3
L1 Cache 32K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache 1024K @ 267 MHz
Bus Frequency 134 MHz
Video Card GeForce2 MX
Drive Type ST3120026A
CPU Test	64.73	
GCD Loop	59.36	2.32 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	79.92	289.02 Mflop/sec
AltiVec Basic	44.17	1.28 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	63.94	992.64 Mflop/sec
Floating Point Library	104.06	4.17 Mops/sec
Thread Test	88.66	
Computation	68.49	924.58 Kops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	125.67	1.58 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	103.55	
System	112.77	
Allocate	442.60	288.71 Kalloc/sec
Fill	94.66	753.46 MB/sec
Copy	72.57	362.86 MB/sec
Stream	95.73	
Copy	101.02	738.48 MB/sec [altivec]
Scale	100.84	744.17 MB/sec [altivec]
Add	89.82	574.82 MB/sec [altivec]
Triad	92.30	563.98 MB/sec [altivec]
Quartz Graphics Test	95.37	
Line	85.24	2.17 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	78.99	5.56 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	88.44	2.04 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	91.08	989.66 beziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	173.88	2.83 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	73.47	
Spinning Squares	73.47	51.41 frames/sec
User Interface Test	147.75	
Elements	147.75	47.52 refresh/sec
Disk Test	109.08	
Sequential	115.37	
Uncached Write	107.54	44.83 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	129.15	52.89 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	100.07	15.84 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	130.93	52.90 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	103.44	
Uncached Write	95.42	1.43 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	108.75	24.53 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	96.79	0.64 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	115.43	23.76 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## jonmon

*Results	111.58	*
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.1.3
System Version 10.3.7 (7T65)
Physical RAM 1024 MB
Model PowerMac10,1
Processor PowerPC G4 @ 1.25 GHz
L1 Cache 32K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache 512K @ 1.25 GHz
Bus Frequency 167 MHz
Video Card ATY,RV280
Drive Type ST940110A
CPU Test	152.57	
GCD Loop	146.89	5.74 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	153.22	554.11 Mflop/sec
AltiVec Basic	153.14	4.45 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	158.30	2.46 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	151.72	6.07 Mops/sec
Thread Test	110.87	
Computation	79.99	1.08 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	180.59	2.27 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	126.25	
System	139.62	
Allocate	804.75	524.94 Kalloc/sec
Fill	163.88	1304.45 MB/sec
Copy	70.71	353.57 MB/sec
Stream	115.22	
Copy	108.88	795.88 MB/sec [altivec]
Scale	110.34	814.29 MB/sec [altivec]
Add	121.56	777.96 MB/sec [altivec]
Triad	121.32	741.26 MB/sec [altivec]
Quartz Graphics Test	153.84	
Line	126.87	3.23 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	143.72	10.11 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	150.03	3.46 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	159.73	1.74 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	211.18	3.44 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	110.53	
Spinning Squares	110.53	77.35 frames/sec
User Interface Test	209.86	
Elements	209.86	67.50 refresh/sec
Disk Test	52.84	
Sequential	43.83	
Uncached Write	83.04	34.61 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	62.91	25.76 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	25.40	4.02 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	41.75	16.87 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	66.50	
Uncached Write	64.35	0.97 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	63.39	14.30 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	67.38	0.44 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	71.48	14.71 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## sccoaire

ekcondon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My 1.25 Mac Mini, 512 MB RAM, 40 GB HD (Stock except for RAM), had a score of 121.38 , which I am pretty happy about. What have other Mac Mini users had roughly?
> 
> Eric


My 1.42 Mac mini, 512MB RAM, 80GB HD, had 121.43, with nothing running, aside maybe Virex. Quite happy about it, just got my LCD today, system is awesome.


----------



## jonmon

my mini is the same as ekcondon but with more ram, but my score is lower!

could it be because i ran the benchmark with 10.3.7?


----------



## hungryhouse

*ques-que c'est?*

So, is this just an average speed of all the components in my mac? What's a cache speed?


----------



## kevkwas

*Here's mine.*

Results	181.03	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.1.3
System Version 10.3.8 (7U16)
Physical RAM 2560 MB
Model PowerMac7,2
Processor PowerPC 970x2 @ 1.80 GHz
L1 Cache 64K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache 512K @ 1.80 GHz
Bus Frequency 900 MHz
Video Card ATY,R350
Drive Type Maxtor 6Y160M0
CPU Test	173.73	
GCD Loop	106.40	4.15 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	286.32	1.04 Gflop/sec
AltiVec Basic	123.71	3.59 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	193.48	3.00 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	379.28	15.18 Mops/sec
Thread Test	169.26	
Computation	119.38	1.61 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	290.76	3.65 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	331.24	
System	358.25	
Allocate	621.07	405.12 Kalloc/sec
Fill	292.15	2325.52 MB/sec
Copy	299.30	1496.52 MB/sec
Stream	308.01	
Copy	269.14	1967.42 MB/sec [G5]
Scale	267.23	1972.14 MB/sec [G5]
Add	350.27	2241.72 MB/sec [G5]
Triad	374.00	2285.15 MB/sec [G5]
Quartz Graphics Test	182.94	
Line	158.34	4.03 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	191.34	13.46 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	198.09	4.57 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	134.94	1.47 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	300.18	4.89 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	167.75	
Spinning Squares	167.75	117.39 frames/sec
User Interface Test	299.46	
Elements	299.46	96.32 refresh/sec
Disk Test	108.49	
Sequential	134.81	
Uncached Write	141.41	58.95 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	120.28	49.25 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	140.14	22.18 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	139.87	56.51 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	90.76	
Uncached Write	70.58	1.06 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	108.25	24.41 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	91.58	0.60 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	102.61	21.12 MB/sec [256K blocks]

KevKwas


----------



## kent

My 15" PowerBook 1.25 w/1GB RAM, 5400 RPM HDD, and 64 MB VRAM

97.0


----------



## Ants

My 15" Powerbook 1.50Ghz w/1.25GB RAM, 5400 RPM HDD and 128 MB VRAM....should it not be a little higher? Not really sure how to read the results....

Results	135.76	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.1.3
System Version 10.3.8 (7U16)
Physical RAM 1280 MB
Model PowerBook5,4
Processor PowerPC G4 @ 1.50 GHz
L1 Cache 32K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache 512K @ 1.50 GHz
Bus Frequency 167 MHz
Video Card ATY,RV360M11
Drive Type TOSHIBA MK8026GAX
CPU Test	182.74	
GCD Loop	174.43	6.81 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	183.37	663.12 Mflop/sec
AltiVec Basic	184.87	5.37 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	189.59	2.94 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	182.10	7.29 Mops/sec
Thread Test	134.68	
Computation	95.64	1.29 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	227.58	2.86 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	132.31	
System	144.78	
Allocate	985.48	642.83 Kalloc/sec
Fill	157.72	1255.47 MB/sec
Copy	74.82	374.08 MB/sec
Stream	121.82	
Copy	110.53	807.98 MB/sec [altivec]
Scale	120.67	890.52 MB/sec [altivec]
Add	130.02	832.11 MB/sec [altivec]
Triad	128.06	782.47 MB/sec [altivec]
Quartz Graphics Test	179.01	
Line	138.54	3.53 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	160.48	11.29 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	170.94	3.94 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	185.32	2.01 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	308.97	5.04 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	127.27	
Spinning Squares	127.27	89.06 frames/sec
User Interface Test	228.55	
Elements	228.55	73.51 refresh/sec
Disk Test	75.26	
Sequential	91.86	
Uncached Write	89.72	37.40 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	70.94	29.05 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	191.64	30.34 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	76.42	30.88 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	63.74	
Uncached Write	50.02	0.75 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	63.46	14.31 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	69.47	0.46 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	79.30	16.32 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## Steve-O

154

see sig for specs


----------



## gastonbuffet

any new units out there want to post their stats?

I have a new Imac G5 revB 2.0 with 1.5gb of ram. will post results shortly


----------



## interact

*Wtf*

Ummm, anyone care to guess what's going on with my Dual 2.7 (stats in signature.)

Processor set to highest, hard drive set not to sleep, no other apps running, running 10.4.3, Xbench 1.2, and nothing unusual in Activity Monitor (all processes.) Also, why is the system bus listed so low?

*Results 111.61 *
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.2 
System Version 10.4.3 (8F46) 
Physical RAM 2560 MB 
Model PowerMac7,3 
Processor PowerPC G5x2 @ 2.70 GHz 
L1 Cache 64K (instruction), 32K (data) 
L2 Cache 512K @ 2.70 GHz 
Bus Frequency 1 GHz 
Video Card ATY,RV351 
Drive Type WDC WD2500JD-41HBC0 

CPU Test 135.85 
GCD Loop 135.57 7.15 Mops/sec 
Floating Point Basic 136.15 3.23 Gflop/sec 
vecLib FFT 143.51 4.73 Gflop/sec 
Floating Point Library 128.96 22.46 Mops/sec 

Thread Test 135.80 
Computation 136.89 2.77 Mops/sec, 4 threads 
Lock Contention 134.72 5.80 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads 

Memory Test 102.32

System 104.48
Allocate 156.98 576.49 Kalloc/sec 
Fill 131.55 6396.48 MB/sec 
Copy 67.84 1401.11 MB/sec 

Stream 100.25
Copy 100.60 2077.77 MB/sec [G5] 
Scale 100.33 2072.80 MB/sec [G5] 
Add 100.32 2136.93 MB/sec [G5] 
Triad 99.75 2133.80 MB/sec [G5] 

Quartz Graphics Test 129.30 
Line 128.54 8.56 Klines/sec [50% alpha] 
Rectangle 132.18 39.46 Krects/sec [50% alpha] 
Circle 133.23 10.86 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha] 
Bezier 130.87 3.30 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha] 
Text 122.26 7.65 Kchars/sec 

OpenGL Graphics Test 171.57 
Spinning Squares 171.57 217.65 frames/sec 

User Interface Test 121.87 
Elements 121.87 559.34 refresh/sec 

Disk Test 60.77 
Sequential 100.48 
Uncached Write 95.39 58.57 MB/sec [4K blocks] 
Uncached Write 87.18 49.33 MB/sec [256K blocks] 
Uncached Read 123.52 36.15 MB/sec [4K blocks] 
Uncached Read 102.47 51.50 MB/sec [256K blocks] 

Random 43.56 
Uncached Write 15.63 1.66 MB/sec [4K blocks] 
Uncached Write 106.93 34.23 MB/sec [256K blocks] 
Uncached Read 91.12 0.65 MB/sec [4K blocks] 
Uncached Read 132.65 24.61 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## gastonbuffet

i guess the test's parameters have changed.
My results are: reduced: 41.56
highest: 80.76

Imac g5 2.0mhz 1,5gb ram 250 gb


that's half of my old imac's results.


----------



## iPetie

Yes, they changed the parameters. If you PM me with your email address, I'll mail you the old X-Bench so you can get an Apple to Apple (lol) comparison.


----------



## ericssonboi

I did my xbench test 4 times and couldn't figure out why i only got 40 something for my score.


----------



## interact

iPetie - Thanks!

I now see that they've "Re-calibrated 100 point baseline to a 2.0 GHz G5 running Tiger."

I'm curious what my apple-to-apple score will yield.


----------



## Macaholic

interact said:


> I now see that they've "Re-calibrated 100 point baseline to a 2.0 GHz G5 running Tiger."


That's right. And given the tens of thousands of test results using the previous dual 800 Quicksilver as the benchmark -- from us lowly end-users on up to barefeats.com, Macworld, MacAddict etc. -- this was a very STUPID thing for the author of Xbench to have done! Years of test results depended once upon now rendered USELESS!


----------



## iPetie

interact said:


> iPetie - Thanks!
> 
> I now see that they've "Re-calibrated 100 point baseline to a 2.0 GHz G5 running Tiger."
> 
> I'm curious what my apple-to-apple score will yield.


No sweat, actually Macaholic sent it to me. So thank him as well.


----------



## interact

*Found Xbench 1.1.3 at theregister.com:*

Xbench Resullts:
1.1.3: *273.16*

Feel much better now ...


----------



## iPetie

interact said:


> Xbench Resullts:
> 1.1.3: *273.16*
> 
> Feel much better now ...


I guess so! I had been getting consistently around 80 on my 12" PB 867. I upped my RAM and upgraded the HD and tested and got 25. I almost crapped until Macaholic sent me the old benchmark.


----------



## gmark2000

interact said:


> Xbench Resullts:
> 1.1.3: *273.16*
> 
> Feel much better now ...


For the longest time I had the highest at 254.43... Congratulations!!


----------



## interact

gmark .... thanks! 

I'm still wondering why both 1.1.3 and 1.2 don't show my bus speed as 1.35Ghz.


----------



## iPetie

I'd like to see what one of those Quad puppies would bench at!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

if you want to get the highest number by cheating a bit, use Tiger Cache Cleaner to create a RAM disk and then point your HD tests to it

zoom zoom !!!


----------



## gastonbuffet

rev b imac on xbench 1.1.3 : 189.62


a link to the "good old" xbench 1.1.3

http://downloads.theregister.co.uk/Mac/Utilities/xbench-mac.html


Back on my really nice 189.62 score, if i factor in the beauty and the spacesaving factors, i would say the Imac Rocks!! 

I'm not knealing down to any dualie. Quads ......... i dunno.......maybe.


----------



## gnatsum

xbench 1.2

sawtooth 350 Mhz 

896 ram

standard video card

os is on a 60 gig WD drive.

xbench score , 


all tests except for quartz test....







15.05


----------



## gastonbuffet

15.05 ?????

if that was the old xbench, i'll get paper and a pencil 

Macaholic is right, to mess with the results parameters was stupid.


----------



## UnleashedLive

12" iBook 1.33 - 512mb ram - 60gb HD

xBench 1.1.3 = 112.50

Only MSN messenger and Gmail notifier were running.


----------



## UnleashedLive

Same setup as above with xbench 1.2 = 35


----------



## ramsesm

89.81 on my machine... (with the new 1.2)

99.83 if I exclude the drive test (done on the main drive :-( )


----------



## andreww

158.37


----------



## DS

xbench 1.2

109.75 on my P4 3.4 "development" machine running 10.4.3.

43.19 on my 12" PB 1.33 with 7200RPM HD.


----------



## iPetie

Hey DS, you need to run 1.1.3 on that P4 so we know how it stacks up.


----------



## gastonbuffet

DS said:


> 109.75 on my P4 3.4 "development" machine running 10.4.3.


Pardon my ignorance, what is that machine exactly? 

that's almost as the 2.7 dualie score.


----------



## andreww

Your powerbook score seems slow. I scored 67 on my tibook 500 with 512 ram.


----------



## iPetie

andreww said:


> Your powerbook score seems slow. I scored 67 on my tibook 500 with 512 ram.


Use the new X-Bench 1.2. You will be less than a third as fast on your tibook.


----------



## Macaholic

What a frickin MESS with this changed benchmark. He BLEW IT!


----------



## andreww

New results

G5 went from 158.37 to 74.61
tibook 500 went from 67 to 14.06


----------



## DS

iPetie said:


> Hey DS, you need to run 1.1.3 on that P4 so we know how it stacks up.


1.1.3 is probably PPC only, so it will run under Rosetta emulation, not natively. Xbench 1.2 is a FAT binary compiled for both PowerPC and Intel. 

The machine by the way is a Intel-based built-to-be-a-clone of the real Intel developer boxes Apple provided as part of the Intel switchover.


----------



## iPetie

DS said:


> xbench 1.2
> 
> 109.75 on my P4 3.4 "development" machine running 10.4.3.
> 
> 43.19 on my 12" PB 1.33 with 7200RPM HD.





DS said:


> The machine by the way is a Intel-based built-to-be-a-clone of the real Intel developer boxes Apple provided as part of the Intel switchover.


Man, that's as fast or faster compared to all of these dualies at the X-Bench Site.


> 96.14 PowerPC G5x2 @ 2.00 GHz	2005-11-23 11:41:38.0
> 111.61 PowerPC G5x2 @ 2.70 GHz	2005-11-23 08:04:48.0
> 101.15 PowerPC G5x2 @ 2.00 GHz	2005-11-23 08:00:07.0
> 70.14 PowerPC G5x2 @ 1.80 GHz	2005-11-23 07:01:52.0
> 101.75 PowerPC G5x2 @ 2.00 GHz	2005-11-23 04:51:20.0
> 76.91 PowerPC G5 @ 1.80 GHz	2005-11-23 02:50:44.0
> 128.95* PowerPC G5x2 @ 2.70 GHz	2005-11-23 00:25:51.0
> 90.39 PowerPC G5x2 @ 1.80 GHz	2005-11-22 23:42:02.0
> 105.64 PowerPC G5x2 @ 2.50 GHz	2005-11-22 17:56:49.0
> 128.06 PowerPC G5x4 @ 2.50 GHz	2005-11-22 16:44:07.0
> 95.10 PowerPC G5x2 @ 2.00 GHz	2005-11-22 15:37:44.0
> 118.36 PowerPC G5x2 @ 2.50 GHz	2005-11-22 15:25:45.0
> 109.17 PowerPC G5x2 @ 2.50 GHz	2005-11-22 14:12:37.0
> 100.39 PowerPC G5x2 @ 2.50 GHz	2005-11-22 13:48:55.0
> 112.21 PowerPC G5x2 @ 2.50 GHz	2005-11-22 12:59:45.0
> 113.74 PowerPC G5x2 @ 2.50 GHz	2005-11-22 12:57:51.0
> 113.29 PowerPC G5x2 @ 2.50 GHz	2005-11-22 11:44:53.0
> 87.09 PowerPC G5x2 @ 2.00 GHz	2005-11-22 11:23:59.0
> 103.77 PowerPC G5x2 @ 2.30 GHz


Kinda makes you go Hmmm.


----------



## kent

smokin' .... my PowerBook G4 [1.25 GHz with 1.25 GB of RAM] hit a whopping 34.81 - lol. Yeah baby, feel the power - booyah!


----------



## DS

iPetie said:


> Man, that's as fast or faster compared to all of these dualies at the X-Bench Site.Kinda makes you go Hmmm.



I guess it's hard to compare, I wonder how xBench comes up with a score.

The CPU score is definitely not as high as the other scores such as memory/graphics etc and lower than the average score. 

My score also took a hit on the drive benchmark which was below 100. I wonder what the score would be like with a nice RAID setup.


----------



## csonni

Wow. Mine is terrible!
Results	42.66	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.2
System Version 10.4.3 (8F46)
Physical RAM 1536 MB
Model PowerBook5,4
Processor PowerPC G4 @ 1.33 GHz
L1 Cache 32K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache 512K @ 1.33 GHz
Bus Frequency 167 MHz
Video Card ATY,RV360M11
Drive Type FUJITSU MHT2060AT
CPU Test	55.58	
GCD Loop	115.42	6.08 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	37.31	886.45 Mflop/sec
vecLib FFT	79.39	2.62 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	41.82	7.28 Mops/sec
Thread Test	59.39	
Computation	57.28	1.16 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	61.66	2.65 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	28.57	
System	31.55	
Allocate	131.35	482.35 Kalloc/sec
Fill	29.33	1426.08 MB/sec
Copy	18.73	386.93 MB/sec
Stream	26.10	
Copy	25.10	518.50 MB/sec [altivec]
Scale	24.53	506.82 MB/sec [altivec]
Add	27.27	580.85 MB/sec [altivec]
Triad	27.81	594.91 MB/sec [altivec]
Quartz Graphics Test	62.05	
Line	53.57	3.57 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	62.61	18.69 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	63.61	5.19 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	72.47	1.83 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	60.92	3.81 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	73.03	
Spinning Squares	73.03	92.64 frames/sec
User Interface Test	36.80	
Elements	36.80	168.88 refresh/sec
Disk Test	26.82	
Sequential	36.15	
Uncached Write	31.12	19.11 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	29.66	16.78 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	60.71	17.77 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	35.30	17.74 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	21.32	
Uncached Write	8.48	0.90 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	31.43	10.06 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	49.38	0.35 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	56.79	10.54 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## csonni

And so is my G5 single!!
Results	70.98	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.2
System Version 10.4.3 (8F46)
Physical RAM 1536 MB
Model PowerMac7,2
Processor PowerPC 970 @ 1.80 GHz
L1 Cache 64K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache 512K @ 1.80 GHz
Bus Frequency 900 MHz
Video Card GeForce FX 5200
Drive Type ST3160023AS
CPU Test	87.49	
GCD Loop	86.34	4.55 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	86.56	2.06 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	91.77	3.03 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	85.55	14.90 Mops/sec
Thread Test	52.02	
Computation	46.37	939.41 Kops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	59.23	2.55 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	83.27	
System	81.26	
Allocate	108.84	399.71 Kalloc/sec
Fill	88.45	4300.65 MB/sec
Copy	60.89	1257.58 MB/sec
Stream	85.37	
Copy	84.93	1754.11 MB/sec [G5]
Scale	85.25	1761.34 MB/sec [G5]
Add	85.85	1828.85 MB/sec [G5]
Triad	85.46	1828.15 MB/sec [G5]
Quartz Graphics Test	85.55	
Line	83.54	5.56 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	83.42	24.90 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	84.66	6.90 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	86.17	2.17 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	90.34	5.65 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	118.27	
Spinning Squares	118.27	150.04 frames/sec
User Interface Test	70.56	
Elements	70.56	323.81 refresh/sec
Disk Test	46.21	
Sequential	73.17	
Uncached Write	94.24	57.86 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	88.17	49.89 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	44.18	12.93 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	99.23	49.87 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	33.77	
Uncached Write	11.58	1.23 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	73.41	23.50 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	93.09	0.66 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	129.78	24.08 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## csonni

Retested with XBench 1.1.3 and got a 110 on my PB. Didn't check yet with my G5, but I would assume it would be in the mid-to upper 100's. Big difference.


----------



## Macaholic

csonni said:


> Retested with XBench 1.1.3 and got a 110 on my PB. Didn't check yet with my G5, but I would assume it would be in the mid-to upper 100's. Big difference.


Actually, there's no difference at all!  Just a different graduated cylinder to pour our Macs into (I know you must know that  ).

The moment I read months ago that the author changed the benchmark reference in Xbench, I knew he screwed us ALL up.


----------



## ramsesm

Actually they reset the baseline to a G5 2 Ghz. So 100 means it matches the baseline. This goes to a number of theoretical components like HD, RAM etc... You can take a look at how fast/slow your drive or memory is to its theoretical in a G5 2 Ghz. I'm sure they did this to compare the PowerPC and the Intel architecture. So that is what the numbers mean.


----------



## andrewenterprise

This seems WAY lower than the results of everyone else..... ideas as to why? Maybe because I used Xbench 1.2?

Results	43.52	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.2
System Version 10.4.3 (8F46)
Physical RAM 1280 MB
Model PowerBook6,8
Processor PowerPC G4 @ 1.50 GHz
L1 Cache 32K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache 512K @ 1.50 GHz
Bus Frequency 167 MHz
Video Card GeForce FX Go5200
Drive Type TOSHIBA MK8026GAX
CPU Test	59.36	
GCD Loop	113.41	5.98 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	41.16	977.96 Mflop/sec
vecLib FFT	85.27	2.81 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	44.36	7.72 Mops/sec
Thread Test	62.19	
Computation	58.90	1.19 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	65.87	2.83 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	26.97	
System	28.71	
Allocate	129.41	475.23 Kalloc/sec
Fill	26.07	1267.56 MB/sec
Copy	17.12	353.53 MB/sec
Stream	25.44	
Copy	24.24	500.70 MB/sec [altivec]
Scale	24.06	497.17 MB/sec [altivec]
Add	26.66	567.81 MB/sec [altivec]
Triad	27.09	579.45 MB/sec [altivec]
Quartz Graphics Test	62.96	
Line	56.71	3.78 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	63.81	19.05 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	63.36	5.16 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	72.80	1.84 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	60.29	3.77 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	67.51	
Spinning Squares	67.51	85.64 frames/sec
User Interface Test	36.62	
Elements	36.62	168.06 refresh/sec
Disk Test	30.45	
Sequential	60.75	
Uncached Write	50.96	31.29 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	55.86	31.60 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	92.72	27.14 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	57.04	28.67 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	20.32	
Uncached Write	6.83	0.72 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	44.86	14.36 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	62.49	0.44 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	81.79	15.18 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## UnleashedLive

Ya it's 1.2 that make sit look alot lower. My iBook 1.33 with 512mb ram only scored a 35 with 1.2

1.1.3 makes it look much better at 112


----------



## andrewenterprise

Just tested my PB with 1.1.3 and it scored 125.45... looks much nicer than 43.52


----------



## Macaholic

andrewenterprise said:


> This seems WAY lower than the results of everyone else..... ideas as to why? Maybe because I used Xbench 1.2?


Dude, have you been skimming my (and others') posts in this thread constantly bitching about them changing the benchmark?? Was dual 800MHz G4. Now single 2GHz G5. Your -- and all of ours' -- Mac is still as fast in the realworld as before, but Xbench is now comparing them to a faster machine.

This is the last time I'll say how peed-off I am that the Xbench author did this.


----------



## dona83

I never got xBench until recently anyway, and I think the author is smart to rebenchmark to a new standard I mean who the heck wants to benchmark to a three year old system anyway? I now know that an iMac G5 1.9Ghz is 2x faster than my iBook, and PowerMac G5 2.0Ghz is 3x faster, and a PowerMac Quad G5 is around 4x faster, I'd rather see that I have incentive to upgrade to a waaaaaay faster than computer rather than saying "oh my iBook's equivalent to a three year old PowerMac! Yes!"

Results 32.67 
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.2 
System Version 10.4.3 (8F46) 
Physical RAM 768 MB 
Model PowerBook6,5 
Processor PowerPC G4 @ 1.20 GHz 
L1 Cache 32K (instruction), 32K (data) 
L2 Cache 512K @ 1.20 GHz 
Bus Frequency 134 MHz 
Video Card ATY,RV280M9+ 
Drive Type TOSHIBA MK6025GAS 
CPU Test 46.52 
GCD Loop 100.03 5.27 Mops/sec 
Floating Point Basic 32.40 769.79 Mflop/sec 
vecLib FFT 71.86 2.37 Gflop/sec 
Floating Point Library 32.05 5.58 Mops/sec 
Thread Test 52.41 
Computation 50.89 1.03 Mops/sec, 4 threads 
Lock Contention 54.03 2.32 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads 
Memory Test 19.69 
System 20.14 
Allocate 96.39 353.98 Kalloc/sec 
Fill 19.21 933.95 MB/sec 
Copy 11.56 238.73 MB/sec 
Stream 19.26 
Copy 18.78 387.83 MB/sec [altivec] 
Scale 18.65 385.21 MB/sec [altivec] 
Add 19.49 415.25 MB/sec [altivec] 
Triad 20.20 432.04 MB/sec [altivec] 
Quartz Graphics Test 41.56 
Line 35.35 2.35 Klines/sec [50% alpha] 
Rectangle 38.66 11.54 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle 38.66 11.54 Krects/sec [50% alpha] 
Circle 40.75 3.32 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha] 
Bezier 50.72 1.28 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha] 
Text 45.63 2.85 Kchars/sec 
OpenGL Graphics Test 58.70 
Spinning Squares 58.70 74.47 frames/sec 
User Interface Test 24.13 
Elements 24.13 110.77 refresh/sec 
Disk Test 24.79 
Sequential 39.81 
Uncached Write 40.86 25.09 MB/sec [4K blocks] 
Uncached Write 35.04 19.83 MB/sec [256K blocks] 
Uncached Read 66.80 19.55 MB/sec [4K blocks] 
Uncached Read 30.78 15.47 MB/sec [256K blocks] 
Random 18.00 
Uncached Write 6.35 0.67 MB/sec [4K blocks] 
Uncached Write 34.37 11.00 MB/sec [256K blocks] 
Uncached Read 53.50 0.38 MB/sec [4K blocks] 
Uncached Read 59.33 11.01 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## Macaholic

The problem is that there are many tens of thousands of Xbench tests already performed on systems out there over the past four or so years. Not only have individuals used Xbench, but so have major Mac publications, such as MacAddict and Macworld. Flawed as Xbench is (e.g.: it doesn't recognize dual CPUs and only tests one CPu on such Macs), it really is the de facto test suite for the mac platform. Now, that entire body of evidence has been rendered useless by a new benchmark system being adopted. You cannot trust which version of Xbench was used when someone boasts of their score -- OR if you read any published reviews of Apple computers that used Xbench. This has even ruined Xbench's own database of user reports.

I'm sure there's some kind of mathematical formula that can be used to convert old results to new ones, but what the hell would it be? Don't ask me. And regardless, there will always be uncertainty now when reading Xbench results in reviews or in forums.

And consider this: The Xbench score is just a number. People referencing their number against the benchmark is not common. What's more common is for people to compare their system against the specs of other systems reported under Xbench. Like we're doing here. So, what "100" is is less important. The point of a baseline comparison is so that we all derive our scores referencing the same model. Whether it's (example numbers) of 112.3 versus 168.9 using old Xbench, or say 45.2 versus 116.5 using new Xbench (or WHATEVER the real numbers would be), you can easily determine that "GOSH, there's a difference between my G4 and that guy's G5 and I can see exactly where in our systems the differences occur!" AND, you could rely upo the reported results in most major publications that used Xbench. Now, however, the baseline -- the thing we're supposed to rely upon, take for granted, if you will -- is obscured. This aint good, no matter what you're running comparisons of in this world.


----------



## dona83

Well as a geek I'm pretty excited I want to find ways to further increase my XBench scores but the only thing I can see that would help is getting a 5400RPM or even 7200RPM hard drive in. Putting in extra RAM won't increase my XBench scores but will increase the speed during times of heavy multitasking. Anything left? Mind you I love my iBook and thanks to the people who convinced me not to trade for a Mac Mini.


----------



## Macaholic

HEY! A perfect example, Dona, is your own results!

What did you clock in at?

32.67

What's the average for ALL iBooks reported at Xbench's site?

*60.08*

Now, there's NO WAY you're running some piss-poor slow iBook. Right?? like, even the old G3 "fruit coloured" iBooks average higher than your score at 33.64!! So, maybe you can see how bad a move this was.


----------



## dona83

Macaholic said:


> Now, that entire body of evidence has been rendered useless by a new benchmark system being adopted. You cannot trust which version of Xbench was used when someone boasts of their score -- OR if you read any published reviews of Apple computers that used Xbench.


If you check the numbers closely, ALL benchmark scores on XBench's database has been adjusted to version 1.2 scores, even if you continue to submit using version 1.1.3, but thanks for the heads up that the dual and quad CPU systems I see are faster than they appear in XBench.


----------



## MacDoc

XBench is useful in comparing Apples and Apples - ie the crunch power between two similar models like the 2.0 Dual G5 versus the recent DualCore 2.0. but in that area for instance it will not directly measure the improved information exchange the 1 meg L2 caches and higher RAM speed offers to overall performance - you need to look between the lines - things like much higher User interface numbers to get a sense of that kind of info.

It's only a guideline and running a couple of tests each time and trying to keep conditions similar can be hard.

Drive speed is also tricky as cache is important but hard to measure and the results will vary dramatically depending on how full your drive is. ( there is a 50% speed variation across most drive set ups ).
Running it twice and taking the second reading seems to offer more consistency in reported results - first run often varies a lot.

SOOOOO much depends on the kind of work you do that Xbench can be meaningless but if you own say a 1 gHz Alum notebook and want a guide to the improvement you might see on a current gen it might be a reasonable indicator.


----------



## Macaholic

dona83 said:


> If you check the numbers closely, ALL benchmark scores on XBench's database has been adjusted to version 1.2 scores, even if you continue to submit using version 1.1.3, but thanks for the heads up that the dual and quad CPU systems I see are faster than they appear in XBench.


Eh?! Where did you read that? I think you might have misunderstood. For example, go here:

http://db.xbench.com/comparesubindex.xhtml?machineTypeID=15

This is the eMac category, showing test results ONLY using version 1.2 of Xbench. You can click to see results derived from all previous versions of Xbench. The problem is that the 1.2 version of tests does not have ALL the submitted results. There are two pages of results under 1.2 -- but more than ten pages using the "all versions". Therefore, the sampling of data for version 1.2 is not a complete history of the eMac platform as the "all versions" is. And, as 1.2 uses a different reference platform you can't compare across the board anymore.

And WHY is the average for iBooks using version 1.2 DOUBLE your score?? there's no way you should be so far below _the "new" average_. Like, what's going on here?

Anyway. Big whoop, I suppose. our Macs still work like they always have.


----------



## gastonbuffet

Can someone post a Quad score, por favor?!!!



Thanks Maca and Macdoc for your answers below.

darn!


----------



## Macaholic

This aint no quad core G5, but I thought I'd post Frankie's score.

With Xbench 1.2, I got 44.89. tptptptp

With Xbench 1.1.3 -- which all the world's tests were run on -- I got 141.67. WOO-HOO!!! I've been hovering in the high 130's ever since I finished the uprades to Frankie and always wanted to break the 140 barrier. Seems Apple's done well with their OS optimizations :clap:


----------



## MacDoc

Gaston a Quad will score about the same as a DualCore 2.3 or a Dual Processor 2.5 - it will be a mix between the two.

XBench does not test multiple processors.

So if you take a look at the 2.5/2.3 tests shown earlier in First look that's where the Quad will sit on X-Bench.

Now real world with lots of RAM and a fast drive subsystem the Quad will really fly......but not on xbench


----------



## Macaholic

Some relevant discussions in this thread:

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=33752


----------



## Peter Sensei

I ran the xbench originally when this post came out and scored 59.87(version 1.2) and went away and sulked. Noticed it again today and reran it with version 1.13 scoring 147.83. Same performance, same machine but I'm feeling much better now.
Funny how we perceive the universe and ourselves. 

Machine G5 1.6 rev a


----------



## Macaholic

Peter Sensei said:


> Funny how we perceive the universe and ourselves.


Problem is, the entire Mac world of Xbench testing is "perceived" on 1.1.3. Then, the author changes the benchmark reference 



> Reran it with version 1.13 scoring 147.83. Same performance, same machine but I'm feeling much better now


I wouldn't feel too good, 'cause old Frankenmac here clocked in at 141.67 on version 1.1.3. This old hag of mine -- upgraded like a freakazoid -- is only 6 points behind ya -- and Xbench isn't including BOTH of my CPUs (because it can't  )


----------



## Peter Sensei

Wow good for you Macaholic. awesome results for your machine. But I still feel good about mine tripling its score.


----------



## Macaholic

Well... I was just being a cheeky monkey. _More power to ALL!_


----------



## Derrick

Any explanation for what I just discovered:

I have a Dual core 2.0 PM ... ran Xbench last week - score was 102

Added an additional 2Gb RAM to bring the total to 2.5 GB - ran Xbench again tonight - score was 92.

Any ideas?

Ran it again ... back to 102 (realized I had Activity Monitor running) ... still ... I would have thought adding more RAM would have improved the score.


----------



## zigzagry

Dual 450 g4
OS X 10.3.9
1.5 gb RAM

Score: 76.36


----------



## apple=god

ok this is not good, i'm glad i ran xbench though. basically i ran all the tests on my Al Powerbook 1Ghz 512mb DDR and i got 31.91!!! is this good or really bad!? if it's bad how do i make it go faster, i noticed it has been lagging lately.


----------



## MacDoc

You would have to post your entire text score to tell but likely you are being drgagged down by a very full drive or perhaps failing drive.

Your machine is not faster than the FrankenMac in any parameter so yes it's low but not greatly so. Remember the Benchmark is a G5 2.0.


----------



## gordguide

Adding RAM means more stuff for the I/O controller to keep track of and more memory registers to check; it always results in a slight speed reduction, and it will show in xBench.

However, when you run real world applications, the more you tax the system the more performance you get from added memory. You don't need gigs and gigs of RAM for just surfing the net and sending letters to grandma, though. Just another example of what MacDoc is always preaching: you need to build a system that is balanced.

You are always going to find people, with any technology or reasonably complicated product, that think each and every line on the spec sheet is some kind of competition that defines what is best; in reality it's the whole that gets the job done, whether it's building web pages or winning races. Sometimes you can go faster with a different gearbox and less horsepower, as every racer can tell you. Computers are complex systems and are no different.

If you work with large files, by all means get more memory. It will be faster doing the work you do, no matter what xBench says. If you don't, then perhaps you should be trying to improve some other area first.


----------



## Macaholic

As many of us here know, Xbench also does not test BOTh CPUs in a dual CPU system. So realworld use will in several different scenarios result in better performance than what Xbench indicates.

Also, the current version of Xbench has changed the refernce system (As MacDoc said). Because of the huge body of data already out there compared against the previous benchmark (an 800MHz G4), I'm still using the old version. It would be good for folks posting inhere to specify which version of Xbench they used.


----------



## MacDoc

Just to keep the numbers depressed in the real zone- my 2.3 Dual core just clocked a wopping 91.7  with 4 gigs of RAM.

It will do better if I set all the conditions right but Xbench is realy only useful as a like to like test under similar conditions.

So it was really useful evaluating the 2.3 Dualcore against the 2.5 DualProcessor.

Video card performance and drive performance are reasonable things to test for differences but again things like 2D performance will not show up and drive speed often depends on how full you drive is and where the test ends up - if its on the slower part of the drive it could be 40% below a fresh drive.

Still it's fun. :clap: I recall trying to get the 1.6 G5 way up the ranks when it came out.

I DO wish there was a bit more comprehensive set of tests. But it's all we have.

BTW I find running a second set seems to be more consistent.


----------



## Derrick

Thanks gordguide, MacDoc and Macaholic for the explanation .... comforting to know that Xbench is only a resource and not an all encompassing performance metric.

The machine certainly feels snappier and the recorded HD runs smooth as silk.


----------



## kent

With a Quad [256 MB of VRAM - stock GPU; and only 1 GB of RAM] I hit 133.80 ...

I know someone with 4GB of RAM and a 7800GT in a Quad so I'll get his score as well for comparison.

EDIT:

So my friend's QUAD with 4GB of RAM and a 7800 GT scored between 123-126.


----------



## MacDoc

What's dragging it down are
a) drive speed - a Quad without a RAID is starving
a) consistent set up for the video test.

Use 1024x768 on a single monitor just to be consistent - it makes a wide variation.

If you took the drive out of the equation you should see quite a jump.

My 2.3 shows 98 with the current yucky drive subsystem while 131 without the drive in play.

I'd suggest people look at "performance" without the drive seperately for a better evaluation.
I'll report back when I put the Raptor RAID back in.

The two are somewhat seperate evaluations and a slow or full drive can have an inordinate effect on the scores.

It WILL however point out where improvements can be had. RAIDs are cheap thrills.


----------



## kps

Well, well how am I going to deal with this...:-( 

My spanking new G5 2.0 DualCore 2.5GB RAM got a lower score than my G4 350 upgraded to a 1.2 GHz and only 768MB RAM See original post in this thread.

G5 results:


Results	101.20	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.2
System Version 10.4.3 (8F46)
Physical RAM 2560 MB
Model PowerMac11,2
Processor PowerPC G5x2 @ 2.00 GHz
L1 Cache 64K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache 1024K @ 2.00 GHz
Bus Frequency 1 GHz
Drive Type WDC WD2500JS-41MVB1
CPU Test	99.01	
GCD Loop	96.30	5.08 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	100.71	2.39 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	101.46	3.35 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	97.75	17.02 Mops/sec
Thread Test	99.36	
Computation	103.56	2.10 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	95.50	4.11 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	106.85	
System	97.49	
 Allocate	91.45	335.83 Kalloc/sec
Fill	123.69	6014.07 MB/sec
Copy	85.09	1757.44 MB/sec
Stream	118.21	
Copy	116.56	2407.45 MB/sec [G5]
Scale	116.63	2409.61 MB/sec [G5]
Add	120.12	2558.80 MB/sec [G5]
Triad	119.62	2559.06 MB/sec [G5]
Quartz Graphics Test	118.01	
Line	102.92	6.85 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	107.13	31.98 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	105.66	8.61 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	108.95	2.75 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	213.96	13.38 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	109.44	
Spinning Squares	109.44	138.83 frames/sec
User Interface Test	149.83	
Elements	149.83	687.64 refresh/sec
Disk Test	65.11	
Sequential	91.82	
Uncached Write	108.41	66.56 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	99.49	56.29 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	64.79	18.96 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	112.93	56.76 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	50.44	
Uncached Write	18.74	1.98 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	123.99	39.69 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	95.08	0.67 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	136.00	25.24 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## MacDoc

No tears. It's the difference in the baseline. Dual 2.0 G5 is their new baseline.
Your machine is just about on par with the benchmark Dual 2. as expected.

My quandary is what they were using for a benchmark drive as it always seems faster than any single drive I've come across so it pulls the numbers way down.


----------



## Macaholic

I think we can also assume that Xbench is not quad CPU aware, as it's not even dual aware. This program is getting more lame all the time, being left behind by Moore's Law.


----------



## kent

MacDoc said:


> What's dragging it down are
> a) drive speed - a Quad without a RAID is starving
> a) consistent set up for the video test.
> 
> Use 1024x768 on a single monitor just to be consistent - it makes a wide variation.
> 
> If you took the drive out of the equation you should see quite a jump.
> 
> My 2.3 shows 98 with the current yucky drive subsystem while 131 without the drive in play.
> 
> I'd suggest people look at "performance" without the drive seperately for a better evaluation.
> I'll report back when I put the Raptor RAID back in.
> 
> The two are somewhat seperate evaluations and a slow or full drive can have an inordinate effect on the scores.
> 
> It WILL however point out where improvements can be had. RAIDs are cheap thrills.


I know ... the HDDs are dragging it down big-time. I plan on building a RAID 0 at some point in the near future. I have removed the HDDs from the test and I hit 151 ... What I need is a pair of 15K SCSI drives


----------



## MacDoc

Not really - the scsi drives will not give you a huge boost until you get way up in drive count.

Sequential	148.06	
Uncached Write	206.96	127.07 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	187.82	106.27 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	85.72	25.08 MB/sec [4K blocks]

That's just a pair of Seagates. 

What you want are cheap thrills for the main drives which any pair of SATAs will do.

The if you want big time boogie for HD you go fibre channel or 4x or 8x SATA level 0.

http://www.sataraid.co.uk/


----------



## gastonbuffet

1.1.3

188.22

2.4ghz imac with 3 gygs of ram.
not that impressive


----------



## Daktari

Macbook Pro Core2Duo 2.4Ghz 17" 160GB 5400RPM 2GB RAM

Results	104.86	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.5.1 (9B18)
Physical RAM 2048 MB
Model MacBookPro3,1
Drive Type FUJITSU MHW2160BHPL
CPU Test	137.11	
GCD Loop	281.31	14.83 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	135.04	3.21 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	108.71	3.59 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	110.93	19.32 Mops/sec
Thread Test	212.14	
Computation	207.75	4.21 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	216.72	9.32 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	155.12	
System	166.35	
Allocate	256.15	940.69 Kalloc/sec
Fill	137.13	6667.37 MB/sec
Copy	146.24	3020.60 MB/sec
Stream	145.31	
Copy	138.01	2850.54 MB/sec
Scale	137.89	2848.79 MB/sec
Add	153.79	3276.00 MB/sec
Triad	153.19	3277.12 MB/sec
Quartz Graphics Test	190.09	
Line	179.87	11.98 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	243.48	72.69 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	195.31	15.92 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	181.19	4.57 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	166.72	10.43 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	135.51	
Spinning Squares	135.51	171.90 frames/sec
User Interface Test	275.95	
Elements	275.95	1.27 Krefresh/sec
Disk Test	31.21	
Sequential	41.55	
Uncached Write	50.42	30.95 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	50.06	28.32 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	25.89	7.58 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	56.07	28.18 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	24.99	
Uncached Write	8.95	0.95 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	56.05	17.94 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	57.53	0.41 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	76.38	14.17 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## rondini

iMac C2D 2.16 GHz, 20", 2 gig RAM, 10.5.1

score 133.94
which looks to be above average according to xBench site
so Yay


----------



## Ian Seyler

Late 2007 MacBook at 2.0GHz. Upgraded to 2 Gigs of RAM.

Results	64.91	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.5.1 (9B18)
Physical RAM 2048 MB
Model MacBook3,1
Drive Type Hitachi HTS542580K9SA00
CPU Test	114.32	
GCD Loop	226.13	11.92 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	113.00	2.68 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	91.45	3.02 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	92.74	16.15 Mops/sec
Thread Test	185.71	
Computation	174.56	3.54 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	198.39	8.53 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	150.03	
System	157.78	
Allocate	229.70	843.54 Kalloc/sec
Fill	129.77	6309.56 MB/sec
Copy	143.81	2970.29 MB/sec
Stream	143.00	
Copy	137.37	2837.40 MB/sec
 Scale	135.79	2805.32 MB/sec
Add	150.10	3197.44 MB/sec
Triad	150.04	3209.67 MB/sec
Quartz Graphics Test	153.16	
Line	146.24	9.74 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	184.20	54.99 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	148.99	12.14 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	147.72	3.73 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	145.00	9.07 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	20.50	
Spinning Squares	20.50	26.00 frames/sec
User Interface Test	216.03	
Elements	216.03	991.49 refresh/sec
Disk Test	36.90	
Sequential	55.31	
Uncached Write	60.33	37.04 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	60.11	34.01 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	40.53	11.86 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	69.29	34.82 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	27.69	
Uncached Write	9.89	1.05 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	62.77	20.09 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	63.02	0.45 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	86.66	16.08 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## phobic

Weird.. got 174.90 with mail/web/irc open, then 170.3 with nothing open except xBench, then 170.99 straight afterwards.

Mac Pro 2 x Dual Core 2.66ghz
2gb RAM
Software RAID stripe, 2 x 80gb HDDs
Stock nVidia GeForce 7300


----------



## cap10subtext

*macbook*

101.79


----------



## ifade

*Macbook*

Results: 105.18
System Version: 105.1(9818)
Physical RAM: 1024 MB
Model: MacBook2,1
Drive Type: Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00


----------



## MACinist

*Mac Pro*

Results: 173.23
Xbench Version: 1.3
System Version: 10.5.1 (9B18)
Physical RAM: 2048 MB
Model: MacPro1,1
Drive Type: WDC WD7500AYYS-01RCA0


----------



## kevkwas

*24*

Results	125.59	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.5.1 (9B18)
Physical RAM 2048 MB
Model iMac6,1
Drive Type ST3250824AS Q
CPU Test	133.49	
GCD Loop	274.63	14.48 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	132.52	3.15 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	105.69	3.49 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	107.35	18.69 Mops/sec
Thread Test	219.40	
Computation	201.68	4.09 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	240.54	10.35 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	140.97	
System	157.78	
Allocate	227.06	833.84 Kalloc/sec
Fill	133.47	6489.67 MB/sec
Copy	140.50	2901.90 MB/sec
Stream	127.39	
Copy	117.80	2433.11 MB/sec
Scale	122.56	2532.08 MB/sec
Add	135.85	2893.83 MB/sec
Triad	135.33	2895.04 MB/sec
Quartz Graphics Test	186.78	
Line	165.18	11.00 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	229.21	68.43 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	185.37	15.11 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	178.38	4.50 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	186.86	11.69 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	190.43	
Spinning Squares	190.43	241.57 frames/sec
User Interface Test	267.54	
Elements	267.54	1.23 Krefresh/sec
Disk Test	44.94	
Sequential	73.37	
Uncached Write	70.80	43.47 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	72.39	40.96 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	68.24	19.97 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	83.83	42.13 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	32.39	
Uncached Write	11.01	1.17 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	82.22	26.32 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	88.03	0.62 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	109.89	20.39 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## kevkwas

.


----------



## 8127972

My score is 106.59. I suspect that my HD in my MBP is dragging things down because I was in the 160's until I hit the HD section of the test.


----------



## JumboJones

Wow, quite a crappy score, any ideas on what the problem is?

Results	25.53

System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.4.11 (8S165)
Physical RAM 3072 MB
Model PowerMac7,3
Processor PowerPC G5x2 @ 1.80 GHz
L1 Cache 64K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache 512K @ 1.80 GHz
Bus Frequency 900 MHz
Video Card GeForce FX 5200
Drive Type Maxtor 6Y080M0

CPU Test	106.22	
Thread Test	89.98	
Memory Test	84.29	
System	73.68	
Stream	98.47	
Quartz Graphics Test	173.48	
OpenGL Graphics Test	121.88	
User Interface Test	4.80	
Disk Test	51.82	
Sequential	80.47	
Random	38.22


----------



## MacDoc

Results	*180.00	*
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.5.2 (9C31)
Physical RAM 16384 MB
Model MacPro3,1
Drive Type ST3500320AS
CPU Test	175.47	
GCD Loop	321.47	16.95 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	150.56	3.58 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	113.93	3.76 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	234.40	40.82 Mops/sec
Thread Test	691.46	
Computation	977.81	19.81 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	534.84	23.01 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	196.78	
System	278.46	
Allocate	309.57	1.14 Malloc/sec
Fill	237.66	11555.66 MB/sec
Copy	299.78	6191.76 MB/sec
Stream	152.15	
Copy	154.07	3182.17 MB/sec
Scale	154.27	3187.24 MB/sec
Add	150.52	3206.40 MB/sec
Triad	149.84	3205.53 MB/sec
Quartz Graphics Test	241.74	
Line	198.61	13.22 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	249.47	74.48 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	200.53	16.35 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	207.37	5.23 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	546.03	34.16 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	221.35	
Spinning Squares	221.35	280.79 frames/sec
User Interface Test	376.03	
Elements	376.03	1.73 Krefresh/sec
Disk Test	65.16	
Sequential	126.13	
Uncached Write	95.39	58.57 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	167.20	94.60 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	97.60	28.56 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	199.80	100.42 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	43.92	
Uncached Write	13.87	1.47 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	270.64	86.64 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	107.21	0.76 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	168.47	31.26 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## gwillikers

*2008 MacPro 2.8 8-core (GeForce 8800GT)*

Results	198.68	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.5.2 (9C31)
Physical RAM 4096 MB
Model MacPro3,1
Drive Type WDC WD3200AAKS-00SBA0
CPU Test	189.81	
GCD Loop	319.50	16.84 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	160.84	3.82 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	133.49	4.40 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	236.10	41.11 Mops/sec
Thread Test	809.33	
Computation	1118.24	22.65 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	634.15	27.28 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	205.24	
System	295.13	
Allocate	368.54	1.35 Malloc/sec
Fill	239.70	11654.83 MB/sec
Copy	304.91	6297.77 MB/sec
Stream	157.32	
Copy	158.87	3281.45 MB/sec
Scale	159.37	3292.56 MB/sec
Add	155.86	3320.19 MB/sec
Triad	155.25	3321.12 MB/sec
Quartz Graphics Test	263.98	
Line	219.80	14.63 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	269.31	80.40 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	221.20	18.03 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	221.06	5.58 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	612.16	38.29 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	188.52	
Spinning Squares	188.52	239.15 frames/sec
User Interface Test	400.49	
Elements	400.49	1.84 Krefresh/sec
Disk Test	81.52	
Sequential	119.26	
Uncached Write	127.06	78.01 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	127.75	72.28 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	88.40	25.87 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	153.17	76.98 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	61.92	
Uncached Write	25.13	2.66 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	133.50	42.74 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	91.84	0.65 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	155.47	28.85 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## MacDoc

Brat 

I wonder why these drive scores are so weird - I'm using the fastest single drive on the market.


----------



## MacDoc

Wonder why the processor is all over the map as well.
Ran this without the drive scores.

Results	253.34	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.5.2 (9C31)
Physical RAM 16384 MB
Model MacPro3,1
Drive Type ST3500320AS
*CPU Test	182.14	*
GCD Loop	319.28	16.83 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	151.93	3.61 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	124.95	4.12 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	235.62	41.03 Mops/sec
Thread Test	651.52	
Computation	928.55	18.81 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	501.81	21.59 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	189.03	
System	253.27	
Allocate	234.68	861.82 Kalloc/sec
Fill	236.10	11479.79 MB/sec
Copy	298.63	6168.01 MB/sec
Stream	150.78	
Copy	153.09	3162.08 MB/sec
Scale	152.96	3160.15 MB/sec
Add	149.01	3174.15 MB/sec
Triad	148.19	3170.20 MB/sec
*Quartz Graphics Test	246.49	*
Line	198.19	13.19 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	247.36	73.85 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	200.61	16.35 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	206.63	5.21 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	728.79	45.59 Kchars/sec
*OpenGL Graphics Test	219.89	*
Spinning Squares	219.89	278.94 frames/sec
User Interface Test	361.92	
Elements	361.92	1.66 Krefresh/sec


The 2600xt is surprisingly close to your 8800....interesting. Think I might just run 2 of those for the two screens.


----------



## MacDoc

Hmm - dualing 88s 

Switched to the Tornado and up jumped the drive settings.
*Results	203.02	*
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.5.2 (9C31)
Physical RAM 16384 MB
Model MacPro3,1
Drive Type WDC WD7500AAKS-00RBA0
CPU Test	188.85	
GCD Loop	321.22	16.93 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	160.80	3.82 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	131.85	4.35 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	234.47	40.83 Mops/sec
Thread Test	677.30	
Computation	1045.03	21.17 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	501.01	21.55 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	183.31	
System	230.97	
Allocate	183.90	675.34 Kalloc/sec
Fill	237.00	11523.41 MB/sec
Copy	300.14	6199.36 MB/sec
Stream	151.96	
Copy	153.96	3179.99 MB/sec
Scale	153.77	3176.83 MB/sec
Add	150.35	3202.78 MB/sec
Triad	149.86	3205.94 MB/sec
*Quartz Graphics Test	248.34*
Line	198.14	13.19 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	254.45	75.97 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	201.88	16.46 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	205.63	5.19 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	746.16	46.68 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	221.59	
Spinning Squares	221.59	281.10 frames/sec
User Interface Test	381.03	
Elements	381.03	1.75 Krefresh/sec
*Disk Test	90.18* 
Sequential	140.92	
Uncached Write	152.81	93.83 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	162.63	92.02 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	95.15	27.84 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	193.00	97.00 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	66.30	
Uncached Write	25.17	2.66 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	216.85	69.42 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	98.85	0.70 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	170.18	31.58 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## gwillikers

I'll have to peruse the xBench database and see what kind of range people are seeing with these new machines.


----------



## csonni

Just ran XBench on my 1st gen single Powermac G5- with a terrible score of 60.55!
That's after a restart and changing my screen res down to 1200x768. Something must be wrong here. Other similar models are scoring in at 85.00. Where does one begin to search for the problem? Here's my info:

Results	60.55	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.5.2 (9C31)
Physical RAM 1536 MB
Model PowerMac7,2
Processor PowerPC 970 @ 1.80 GHz
L1 Cache 64K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache 512K @ 1.80 GHz
Bus Frequency 900 MHz
Video Card GeForce FX 5200
Drive Type ST3250823AS ST3250823AS
CPU Test	104.26	
GCD Loop	74.16	3.91 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	119.69	2.84 Gflop/sec
AltiVec Basic	236.29	9.42 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	95.80	3.16 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	87.36	15.21 Mops/sec
Thread Test	50.04	
Computation	46.68	945.67 Kops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	53.93	2.32 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	94.52	
System	99.38	
Allocate	186.34	684.30 Kalloc/sec
Fill	107.73	5238.05 MB/sec
Copy	64.36	1329.34 MB/sec
Stream	90.10	
Copy	85.89	1773.94 MB/sec [G5]
Scale	86.78	1792.82 MB/sec [G5]
Add	93.17	1984.71 MB/sec [G5]
Triad	95.30	2038.65 MB/sec [G5]
Quartz Graphics Test	110.34	
Line	89.25	5.94 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	102.66	30.65 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	96.91	7.90 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	97.05	2.45 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	266.90	16.70 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	80.10	
Spinning Squares	80.10	101.61 frames/sec
User Interface Test	34.18	
Elements	34.18	156.86 refresh/sec
Disk Test	40.56	
Sequential	111.03	
Uncached Write	109.80	67.42 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	108.10	61.16 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	100.36	29.37 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	129.83	65.25 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	24.82	
Uncached Write	7.78	0.82 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	68.37	21.89 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	92.39	0.65 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	137.58	25.53 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## Black

177.38 on my brand new iMac 24 inches, 320GB HD, 2 G RAM, 2.8ghz dual core witht he 2600ati incase anyone was wondering about the newer mac models (i saw some people asking).


----------



## csonni

Here's my 2.13 ghz MacBook. The drive is what shot my mark down:

Results	110.68	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.5.2 (9C31)
Physical RAM 2048 MB
Model MacBook2,1
Drive Type FUJITSU MHW2120BH
CPU Test	121.54	
GCD Loop	255.27	13.46 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	121.34	2.88 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	74.89	2.47 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	135.17	23.54 Mops/sec
Thread Test	176.80	
Computation	179.29	3.63 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	174.38	7.50 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	139.60	
System	162.03	
Allocate	266.88	980.08 Kalloc/sec
Fill	130.60	6349.99 MB/sec
Copy	140.63	2904.76 MB/sec
Stream	122.63	
Copy	114.82	2371.59 MB/sec
Scale	117.91	2436.07 MB/sec
Add	129.67	2762.29 MB/sec
Triad	129.57	2771.87 MB/sec
Quartz Graphics Test	159.43	
Line	150.42	10.01 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	183.95	54.92 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	150.96	12.31 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	159.66	4.03 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	156.51	9.79 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	222.89	
Spinning Squares	222.89	282.75 frames/sec
User Interface Test	244.14	
Elements	244.14	1.12 Krefresh/sec
Disk Test	36.57	
Sequential	55.62	
Uncached Write	62.15	38.16 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	61.44	34.76 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	38.80	11.35 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	72.56	36.47 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	27.24	
Uncached Write	9.63	1.02 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	63.50	20.33 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	63.32	0.45 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	86.95	16.13 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## Macinguelph

The Macbook is 117.17 - the disk test brought it down from about 147.


----------



## messed_kid

1.83 CD Macbook 2GB RAM 160GB HDD

Results : 90.97
CPU Test : 74.38
Thread Test :130.33
Mem Test : 112.77
Quartz Graphics : 103.14
OpenGL Graphics : 216.64
User Interface : 131.80
Disk : 39.90



At first glance...seems pretty low. :S


----------



## csonni

I restarted with no login items. I managed to gain another measly 3 points on the total score, with quite a few tests actually lower than before. I see that the Random Uncached Write on my Disk Test was only 7.78. Strange from a Seagate Barracuda 7200 rpm drive. That really knocked down the total, as well as the User Interface Test. Could that be due to the fact that I have a graphics card that is only Hardware Accelerated, or does the card have nothing to do with the Interface?


----------



## csonni

JumboJones, what is the feel of your User Interface in real use? I see your is low as mine. I'm wondering how accurate this whole XBench is. I'm really wondering now since I just got a 40.32 on my total score after another try. User Interface is now down to 17. And before someone asks, my processor setting is at Highest.


----------



## JumboJones

I don't know, seems fine, my score is in the 90's when user interface isn't checked. What exactly is it looking at when checking the user interface?


----------



## csonni

I unchecked User Interface and didn't improve at all. Booted onto my SuperDuper clone and still had low reading.


----------



## MacDoc

That 2.8 iMac is pretty impressive tho the downside of XBench is it tests only a single processor 
Still no slouch at all as a balanced machine.

Something I noticed odd that setting the graphics depth to thousands actually slows the graphics report significantly. 

I just reset my SMC and did the Graphics updater. Definite test improvement on the 2600xt card leading to my best yet overall score.

Before Graphics update
Quartz Graphics Test	248.34


----------



## spoonie

is 134 good?


----------



## csonni

Better than my 64.5!


----------



## Lawrence

This thread is so...2005.

Heh

Sorry...Had to say it...I knew I answered this question before.

Deja Vue

Dave


----------



## mclenaghan

My Lombard scored a whapping 5.69 I guess high performer it is not but it still runs which I am sure is more then may circa 1999 machines can say. 

I guess I have much to look forward to when I have the money and will to upgrade.:greedy:


----------



## MACinist

Black said:


> 177.38 on my brand new iMac 24 inches, 320GB HD, 2 G RAM, 2.8ghz dual core witht he 2600ati incase anyone was wondering about the newer mac models (i saw some people asking).


Weird, I have the same one but with 4GB of memory and a 500GB HDD and I only got 171.36....


----------



## MacDoc

Look at your random tests - bigger drive pulls it down.


----------



## Night_Sailor

*Mac Pro and MaX Mini*



ehMax said:


> So what's your Xbench score?


Mac Pro 3.2GHz/16GB no Raid (still to come)= 182.17

Mac Mini after upgrades--3GB, 320GB HD, and 2.33GHz = 140.74

For bang for the Buck, the mini rules. I want to put Samsung SSD's in both with the MAC Pro getting SSD RAID. The SSD should bump the XBench up substantially.


----------



## Griz

Hmmmm....2.4 intel core2....I don't know. I think this should be much better than it is. Any comments to that?

Fresh boot.

Results	150.85	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.5.6 (9G55)
Physical RAM 4096 MB
Model iMac7,1
Drive Type Hitachi HDT725032VLA360
CPU Test	149.87	
GCD Loop	281.83	14.86 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	135.96	3.23 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	109.63	3.62 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	150.03	26.12 Mops/sec
Thread Test	232.16	
Computation	210.51	4.26 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	258.77	11.13 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	161.98	
System	169.38	
Allocate	278.96	1.02 Malloc/sec
Fill	137.10	6666.05 MB/sec
Copy	146.36	3023.03 MB/sec
Stream	155.19	
Copy	143.23	2958.29 MB/sec
Scale	148.75	3073.10 MB/sec
Add	167.27	3563.18 MB/sec
Triad	164.18	3512.14 MB/sec
Quartz Graphics Test	195.88	
Line	178.28	11.87 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	232.15	69.31 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	190.46	15.52 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	188.15	4.75 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	198.29	12.40 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	191.83	
Spinning Squares	191.83	243.35 frames/sec
User Interface Test	339.43	
Elements	339.43	1.56 Krefresh/sec
Disk Test	62.56	
Sequential	99.84	
Uncached Write	98.96	60.76 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	111.43	63.05 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	77.11	22.57 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	124.77	62.71 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	45.55	
Uncached Write	16.48	1.74 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	106.45	34.08 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	94.48	0.67 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	139.68	25.92 MB/sec [256K blocks]



I have been getting between 142 and 150 depending on whether I have my external drives mounted, fresh boot vs not, etc.

150.85 is the best so far.


----------



## gordguide

I get numbers in the 110~112 range overall (best: 111.97).

Not bad for 2005 machine, though, and I run the test in my normal working configuration, with about 6 apps running and both Safari and Mail.app open on the desktop.

MacBook 2.0Ghz CoreDuo (not Core2Duo)
2GB RAM
320GB Seagate Internal

Driving 22" External LCD as well as the MacBook's 12" display @ native resolution; millions

USB2 Hub attached with:
DVD Drive
3x 500GB USB2 Externals (LaCie)
4GB Thumbdrive
Brother 2140 Laser printer

Bluetooth Mouse
Ethernet connected and online

Of course, xBench is not that great an app (just look at the run-to-run inconsistency alone) but fun to play with once in a while.


----------



## csonni

Not sure how to unsubscribe here without posting.


----------



## gmark2000

I had the fastest mac here five years ago. Sadly my Powermac is slug now.


----------



## Chealion

csonni said:


> Not sure how to unsubscribe here without posting.


(Left most item on menu on ehMac) User CP -> (Scroll down on left hand side) Subscribed Threads -> Check off thread. Go to the drop down menu and choose Delete Subscription. Press the Go button.


----------



## mrjimmy

New iMac 24" 2.8.

My drive score sucked. Hopefully it's not indicative of a poor or failing drive...

Results	167.47	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.5.6 (9G55)
Physical RAM 2048 MB
Model iMac8,1
Drive Type Hitachi HDP725032GLA380
CPU Test	188.46	
GCD Loop	326.53	17.21 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	158.94	3.78 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	131.71	4.34 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	233.78	40.71 Mops/sec
Thread Test	362.42	
Computation	468.49	9.49 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	295.51	12.71 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	209.47	
System	235.81	
Allocate	340.76	1.25 Malloc/sec
Fill	190.56	9265.57 MB/sec
Copy	220.27	4549.53 MB/sec
Stream	188.42	
Copy	179.54	3708.39 MB/sec
Scale	178.42	3686.19 MB/sec
Add	199.23	4244.08 MB/sec
Triad	198.58	4248.20 MB/sec
Quartz Graphics Test	216.45	
Line	201.14	13.39 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	254.51	75.98 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	207.93	16.95 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	211.96	5.35 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	214.04	13.39 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	225.77	
Spinning Squares	225.77	286.40 frames/sec
User Interface Test	288.60	
Elements	288.60	1.32 Krefresh/sec
Disk Test	60.81	
Sequential	116.10	
Uncached Write	131.52	80.75 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	136.39	77.17 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	75.25	22.02 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	160.56	80.70 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	41.19	
Uncached Write	14.45	1.53 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	105.78	33.86 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	86.40	0.61 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	145.34	26.97 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## crazy

Wow, this makes me kind of sad 

My 2.0 GHz Macbook (Core Duo) scored a 103.49, with 2GB ram; 7200RPM 320GB HD; running Leopard.


----------



## maximusbibicus

206.77 for my dual 2.8. I was hoping for better, but still a good score. Need more RAM!


----------



## kubes

mrjimmy said:


> New iMac 24" 2.8.
> My drive score sucked. Hopefully it's not indicative of a poor or failing drive...


Mine was very similar, including the drive scores - early 2008 24" iMac, 2.8, NVIDIA 8800GS (), I upgraded the drive to 500Gb but forget what the speed is (7200rpm probably):

Results	167.74	

System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.5.6 (9G55)
Physical RAM 2048 MB
Model iMac8,1
Drive Type WDC WD5000AAKS-40YGA1
...
Disk Test	60.16	
Sequential	83.30	
Uncached Write	105.04	64.49 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	105.64	59.77 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	49.74	14.56 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	111.99	56.29 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	47.08	
Uncached Write	17.58	1.86 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	120.05	38.43 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	78.97	0.56 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	140.82	26.13 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## mrjimmy

kubes said:


> Mine was very similar, including the drive scores - early 2008 24" iMac, 2.8, NVIDIA 8800GS (), I upgraded the drive to 500Gb but forget what the speed is (7200rpm probably):
> 
> Results	167.74
> 
> System Info
> Xbench Version 1.3
> System Version 10.5.6 (9G55)
> Physical RAM 2048 MB
> Model iMac8,1
> Drive Type WDC WD5000AAKS-40YGA1
> ...
> Disk Test	60.16
> Sequential	83.30
> Uncached Write	105.04	64.49 MB/sec [4K blocks]
> Uncached Write	105.64	59.77 MB/sec [256K blocks]
> Uncached Read	49.74	14.56 MB/sec [4K blocks]
> Uncached Read	111.99	56.29 MB/sec [256K blocks]
> Random	47.08
> Uncached Write	17.58	1.86 MB/sec [4K blocks]
> Uncached Write	120.05	38.43 MB/sec [256K blocks]
> Uncached Read	78.97	0.56 MB/sec [4K blocks]
> Uncached Read	140.82	26.13 MB/sec [256K blocks]


Luckily I have the ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro.

My drive is a Hitachi HDP725032GLA380.


----------



## MacDoc

> Results	237.71
> System Info
> Xbench Version 1.3
> System Version 10.5.6 (9G3553)
> Physical RAM 6144 MB
> Model MacPro4,1
> Drive Type WDC WD3000HLFS-01G6U0
> CPU Test	185.87
> GCD Loop	302.12	15.93 Mops/sec
> Floating Point Basic	173.57	4.12 Gflop/sec
> vecLib FFT	116.90	3.86 Gflop/sec
> Floating Point Library	256.73	44.71 Mops/sec
> Thread Test	665.93
> Computation	984.94	19.95 Mops/sec, 4 threads
> Lock Contention	503.01	21.64 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
> Memory Test	377.75
> System	337.12
> Allocate	250.38	919.48 Kalloc/sec
> Fill	339.70	16517.00 MB/sec
> Copy	509.85	10530.85 MB/sec
> Stream	429.54
> Copy	430.97	8901.56 MB/sec
> Scale	400.43	8272.79 MB/sec
> Add	461.27	9826.08 MB/sec
> Triad	429.77	9193.83 MB/sec
> Quartz Graphics Test	299.44
> Line	242.80	16.16 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
> Rectangle	319.74	95.46 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
> Circle	260.73	21.25 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
> Bezier	239.61	6.04 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
> Text	693.04	43.35 Kchars/sec
> OpenGL Graphics Test	215.63
> Spinning Squares	215.63	273.54 frames/sec
> User Interface Test	415.30
> Elements	415.30	1.91 Krefresh/sec
> Disk Test	104.89
> Sequential	169.85
> Uncached Write	186.89	114.75 MB/sec [4K blocks]
> Uncached Write	184.99	104.67 MB/sec [256K blocks]
> Uncached Read	123.89	36.26 MB/sec [4K blocks]
> Uncached Read	211.76	106.43 MB/sec [256K blocks]
> Random	75.87
> Uncached Write	27.90	2.95 MB/sec [4K blocks]
> Uncached Write	242.43	77.61 MB/sec [256K blocks]
> Uncached Read	124.48	0.88 MB/sec [4K blocks]
> Uncached Read	211.66	39.28 MB/sec [256K blocks]


 new kid in town...


----------



## maximusbibicus

MacDoc said:


> new kid in town...


Bastid!


----------



## ScanMan

maximusbibicus said:


> 206.77 for my dual 2.8.


What drives did you wind up with?


----------



## maximusbibicus

ScanMan said:


> What drives did you wind up with?


2x 1TB WD Black

Still have the stock 320GB in there but its not the boot drive.


----------



## ScanMan

maximusbibicus said:


> 2x 1TB WD Black.


Nice! Your Xbench score is really good, BTW. 

From my experience with the same machine, don't expect miracles with more RAM. I'm filled up, and haven't experienced much of a bump.


----------



## maximusbibicus

ScanMan said:


> Nice! Your Xbench score is really good, BTW.
> 
> From my experience with the same machine, don't expect miracles with more RAM. I'm filled up, and haven't experienced much of a bump.


Good to note. 

Still shopping around for RAM now and looking for some good deals.


----------



## ScanMan

maximusbibicus said:


> Still shopping around for RAM now...


(Plug alert) I got my NuImpact from CanadaRAM. 2x (4x2). It's all good.


----------



## Murph

My 14" iBook G4 scored 22.16


----------



## mac_geek

My brand new iMac 2.93HGZ with ATI 4850 graphics card scored a 185.8 with the power settings on normal. I believe the results can be jacked up a bit by setting the power settings to maximum performance.

Results	185.80	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.5.6 (9G3610)
Physical RAM 4096 MB
Model iMac9,1
Drive Type WDC WD6400AAKS-40H2B0
CPU Test	172.05	
GCD Loop	343.04	18.08 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	166.05	3.95 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	98.26	3.24 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	241.91	42.12 Mops/sec
Thread Test	352.47	
Computation	442.75	8.97 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	292.77	12.60 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	203.63	
System	235.29	
Allocate	330.16	1.21 Malloc/sec
Fill	193.65	9415.83 MB/sec
Copy	219.42	4532.02 MB/sec
Stream	179.48	
Copy	170.63	3524.26 MB/sec
Scale	170.42	3520.74 MB/sec
Add	190.29	4053.69 MB/sec
Triad	188.59	4034.36 MB/sec
Quartz Graphics Test	238.22	
Line	228.22	15.19 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	280.28	83.68 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	228.17	18.60 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	228.77	5.77 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	233.33	14.60 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	231.21	
Spinning Squares	231.21	293.31 frames/sec
User Interface Test	400.86	
Elements	400.86	1.84 Krefresh/sec
Disk Test	76.35	
Sequential	138.51	
Uncached Write	167.98	103.14 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	160.94	91.06 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	85.84	25.12 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	197.54	99.28 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	52.70	
Uncached Write	17.99	1.90 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	213.12	68.23 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	100.63	0.71 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	175.95	32.65 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## rbrumble

My iMac (1st gen intel): 115.66 (1.5 gig ram, 1.8 Ghz intel core duo)

My Dell mini 9 hacintosh: 44.2 (2 gig ram, 64 g Runcore SSD)

I haven't done my G4 iBook yet, but I suspect it'll be around 90 given what previous people have reported.

All are running 10.5.6 no problem


----------



## a7mc

I got 207.08 when I ran it on my $1000 computer. What kind of computer? Can't say. Wouldn't want to upset anyone with "higher morals". 

A7


----------



## rbrumble

com'on...tell us...you know you want to....

My awesomely awesome Dell Mini 9 is breaking performance barriers with its blistering score of 44


----------



## jfpoole

All the cool kids use Geekbench, dontchaknow?


----------



## rbrumble

jfpoole said:


> All the cool kids use Geekbench, dontchaknow?


I detect some bias in this response, lol.

Actually, I just visited the Primate Labs website...the software that allows you to control Keynote with your Wiimote looks pretty interesting


----------



## hdh607

*my work MBP...thought it would rank faster...*


----------



## screature

203.36 on my "old" first gen Mac Pro 2.66GHz quad. Not too shabby at all. Shows what fast RAID stripe 0 system drives (2 x WD 10K RPM 74GB Raptors) can do for your overall system performance.


----------



## hdh607

screature said:


> 203.36 on my "old" first gen Mac Pro 2.66GHz quad. Not too shabby at all. Shows what fast RAID stripe 0 system drives (2 x WD 10K RPM 74GB Raptors) can do for your overall system performance.


are these drives 74GB 10,000RPM drives dedicated to your system somehow? can you explain a little?


----------



## screature

hdh607 said:


> are these drives 74GB 10,000RPM drives dedicated to your system somehow? can you explain a little?


Sure. Yes they are dedicated to my system in that I store no data on them. They run only my OS. All my data is kept on separate RAID 0 arrays (and non RAID drives for back up). This keeps things "lean and mean", well as lean and mean as I can make it the OS does the rest.


----------



## ScanMan

screature said:


> Shows what fast RAID stripe 0 system drives (2 x WD 10K RPM 74GB Raptors) can do for your overall system performance.


Yep, all the difference in the world. Time to give the boot the boot.


----------



## hdh607

screature said:


> All my data is kept on separate RAID 0 arrays


Can you explain how you did this. I might want to do this at work.
What data did you transfer on the separate RAID 0 arrays? Just documents? Everything but the System folder? Also, are your non-RAID drives for backup external?

thnx for the details!


----------



## screature

hdh607 said:


> Can you explain how you did this. I might want to do this at work.
> What data did you transfer on the separate RAID 0 arrays? Just documents? Everything but the System folder? Also, are your non-RAID drives for backup external?
> 
> thnx for the details!


Well first to create the RAID 0 array for the system you need to back up your system as it currently is to a Firewire or other bootable drive. I am only running a software RAID via the Disk Utility i.e., not hardware RAID with an Apple RAID card (doing this would further boost performance and give better maintenance tools for the array but we are talking mucho dinero for an Apple RAID card $840 )

Once you have done that you install your two drives that you want to run as your system RAID 0 and then boot via your Firewire drive and then create the soft array using the drives you just installed using Disk Utility.

Once you've done that you migrate your system over to the new array bringing over only the User accounts you want to use and all software and System setups, Library, etc. leaving your data behind.

Now you can make an array using the other two internal bays in your Mac Pro or you can do so with eSATA drives. I use a Sonnet Tempo eSATA card with port multiplier so that I can add enclosures that contain several drives. Personally I have two enclosures with 4 drives each, they are RAID 0 in pairs. This is where my data is kept, along with the RAID 0 striped array in the two remaining internal SATA bays in the Mac Pro.

Take the data off of your Firewire backup that you made at the beginning and move it to your newly created data array(s) and you are good to go.

The main caveat to being set up this way is BACKUP, BACKUP, BACKUP. With a RAID 0 array you are effectively doubling your chance of drive failure because you effectively have two drives acting as one drive, so if one drive fails then the array is toast and your data lost. You can of course set your self up for RAID 10 (both striping and mirroring) where you get speed and redundancy but that is more costly, but saves you from having to backup manually. Depending on your budget the choice is yours.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jicon

Its been fascinating seeing everyone's scores... 

I'm in the midst of struggling to decide what my next Mac will be... MacBook Pro, or MacPro, but geez, a single 2.66Ghz Quad Xeon (i7 920) costs Apple at most, $285... yet its a VERY expensive upgrade from the even cheaper 2.26 i7s up to a pair of $600 chips. 
Intel Core i7 Review: Nehalem Gets Real - Speeds and Feeds - Reviews by ExtremeTech



But, no matter which way I go... drastic improvement over what I'm currently struggling with. My 1.42Ghz G4 scored 39.14.


----------



## The G3 Man

my xbench score is...

OVER 9000


Really don't know, Geekbench i like better.

Cheers,
Morgan


----------



## MacGenius24

I scored 100.00  


Mini G4 Seemed Ok.


----------



## ReedRichards

Hey all

I'm considering purchasing a used Macbook from a friend. Are these specs and Xbench scores good, or a sign of trouble? The scores seem rather low...

Model Name:	MacBook Pro
Processor Name:	Intel Core 2 Duo
Processor Speed:	2.5 GHz
Number Of Processors:	1
Total Number Of Cores:	2
L2 Cache:	6 MB
Memory:	4 GB

Xbench:

Results	129.60	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.5.2 (9C2028)
Physical RAM 4096 MB
Model MacBookPro4,1
Drive Type Hitachi HTS542525K9SA00
CPU Test	165.80	
GCD Loop	275.67	14.53 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	141.96	3.37 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	115.06	3.80 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	209.95	36.56 Mops/sec
Thread Test	320.18	
Computation	498.90	10.11 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	235.73	10.14 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	169.35	
System	187.96	
Allocate	295.23	1.08 Malloc/sec
Fill	151.81	7381.47 MB/sec
Copy	167.03	3450.03 MB/sec
Stream	154.09	
Copy	147.37	3043.83 MB/sec
Scale	144.95	2994.53 MB/sec
Add	163.84	3490.16 MB/sec
Triad	162.06	3466.96 MB/sec
Quartz Graphics Test	186.99	
Line	185.83	12.37 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	217.84	65.04 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	174.44	14.22 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	184.12	4.64 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	178.46	11.16 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	165.55	
Spinning Squares	165.55	210.02 frames/sec
User Interface Test	339.86	
Elements	339.86	1.56 Krefresh/sec
Disk Test	40.62	
Sequential	76.48	
Uncached Write	99.84	61.30 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	98.17	55.55 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	42.63	12.48 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	115.76	58.18 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	27.65	
Uncached Write	9.39	0.99 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	71.47	22.88 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	68.21	0.48 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	105.15	19.51 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## kevkwas

Early 2009 24" iMac.

.

Results	182.84	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.6.1 (10B504)
Physical RAM 4096 MB
Model iMac9,1
Drive Type WDC WD1001FALS-40K1B0
CPU Test	215.91	
GCD Loop	358.20	18.88 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	171.82	4.08 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	144.77	4.78 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	332.60	57.92 Mops/sec
Thread Test	361.24	
Computation	409.01	8.29 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	323.47	13.92 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	201.79	
System	244.32	
Allocate	474.85	1.74 Malloc/sec
Fill	191.77	9324.37 MB/sec
Copy	201.67	4165.41 MB/sec
Stream	171.87	
Copy	162.18	3349.75 MB/sec
Scale	166.58	3441.57 MB/sec
Add	180.38	3842.48 MB/sec
Triad	179.82	3846.81 MB/sec
Quartz Graphics Test	249.98	
Line	214.54	14.28 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	288.49	86.13 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	248.77	20.28 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	256.42	6.47 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	252.89	15.82 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	126.56	
Spinning Squares	126.56	160.55 frames/sec
User Interface Test	345.41	
Elements	345.41	1.59 Krefresh/sec
Disk Test	89.82	
Sequential	159.47	
Uncached Write	179.75	110.36 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	177.09	100.20 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	109.26	31.98 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	211.87	106.48 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	62.52	
Uncached Write	21.30	2.25 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	306.24	98.04 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	115.16	0.82 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	196.60	36.48 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## Brianl

Results	122.98	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.6.1 (10B504)
Physical RAM 4096 MB
Model MacBookPro5,1
Drive Type Hitachi HTS723232L9SA62
CPU Test	171.18	
GCD Loop	287.10	15.13 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	138.47	3.29 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	110.82	3.66 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	274.88	47.87 Mops/sec
Thread Test	304.87	
Computation	364.04	7.37 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	262.24	11.28 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	180.82	
System	223.15	
Allocate	366.60	1.35 Malloc/sec
Fill	174.66	8492.46 MB/sec
Copy	200.38	4138.73 MB/sec
Stream	151.99	
Copy	144.63	2987.33 MB/sec
Scale	148.63	3070.71 MB/sec
Add	157.43	3353.60 MB/sec
Triad	158.14	3382.90 MB/sec
Quartz Graphics Test	198.70	
Line	170.76	11.37 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	225.81	67.42 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	194.24	15.83 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	201.69	5.09 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	209.53	13.11 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	85.51	
Spinning Squares	85.51	108.48 frames/sec
User Interface Test	308.63	
Elements	308.63	1.42 Krefresh/sec
Disk Test	44.84	
Sequential	108.05	
Uncached Write	124.78	76.61 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	120.80	68.35 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	74.20	21.72 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	137.90	69.31 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	28.29	
Uncached Write	9.01	0.95 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	100.45	32.16 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	78.42	0.56 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	130.85	24.28 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## jamesB

This is my late 2008 MBP 15"
==================

Results	205.21	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.5.8 (9L30)
Physical RAM 2048 MB
Model MacBookPro5,1
Drive Type INTEL SSDSA2MH080G1GC
CPU Test	161.76	
GCD Loop	280.33	14.78 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	135.71	3.22 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	113.44	3.74 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	200.97	35.00 Mops/sec
Thread Test	310.77	
Computation	371.32	7.52 Mops/sec, 4 threads
 Lock Contention	267.21	11.50 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	180.98	
System	206.71	
Allocate	245.90	903.04 Kalloc/sec
Fill	178.60	8683.88 MB/sec
Copy	206.29	4260.82 MB/sec
Stream	160.95	
Copy	154.50	3191.10 MB/sec
Scale	151.49	3129.64 MB/sec
Add	169.56	3611.95 MB/sec
Triad	170.06	3637.99 MB/sec
Quartz Graphics Test	198.24	
Line	182.13	12.13 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	239.70	71.56 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	197.10	16.07 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	190.63	4.81 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	190.84	11.94 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	149.57	
Spinning Squares	149.57	189.74 frames/sec
User Interface Test	326.04	
Elements	326.04	1.50 Krefresh/sec
Disk Test	227.86	
Sequential	148.50	
Uncached Write	124.16	76.23 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	121.31	68.64 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	121.51	35.56 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	415.18	208.66 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	489.33	
Uncached Write	655.75	69.42 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	207.02	66.28 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	1315.61	9.32 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	944.26	175.21 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## Yamcha

*My Hackintosh Benchmarks 
*
*Results	257.14	*
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.6.2 (10C540)
Physical RAM 4096 MB
Model iMac11,1
Drive Type Macintosh HD
CPU Test	275.49	
GCD Loop	419.14	22.09 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	242.71	5.77 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	161.49	5.33 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	549.11	95.62 Mops/sec
Thread Test	653.85	
Computation	713.23	14.45 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	603.60	25.97 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	499.61	
System	646.11	
Allocate	1047.20	3.85 Malloc/sec
Fill	431.39	20975.36 MB/sec
Copy	729.85	15074.70 MB/sec
Stream	407.26	
Copy	400.01	8262.09 MB/sec
Scale	379.36	7837.53 MB/sec
Add	448.23	9548.33 MB/sec
Triad	407.35	8714.31 MB/sec
Quartz Graphics Test	411.77	
Line	318.05	21.17 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	416.34	124.30 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	341.92	27.87 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	357.84	9.03 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	1139.88	71.31 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	260.81	
Spinning Squares	260.81	330.85 frames/sec
User Interface Test	621.12	
Elements	621.12	2.85 Krefresh/sec
Disk Test	82.04	
Sequential	135.11	
Uncached Write	156.66	96.19 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	188.93	106.90 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	75.43	22.07 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	214.04	107.57 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	58.90	
Uncached Write	23.39	2.48 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	113.50	36.34 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	103.59	0.73 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	149.34	27.71 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## Andrew Pratt

2.16GHz MacBook Pro w/ 4 gigs ram and 64 gig Vertex SSD

Results	162.02	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.6.2 (10C540)
Physical RAM 4096 MB
Model MacBookPro2,2
Drive Type OCZ-VERTEX
CPU Test	153.90	
GCD Loop	255.13	13.45 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	123.13	2.93 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	101.87	3.36 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	241.95	42.13 Mops/sec
Thread Test	126.06	
Computation	163.94	3.32 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	102.40	4.41 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	143.77	
System	167.24	
Allocate	322.34	1.18 Malloc/sec
Fill	130.21	6331.18 MB/sec
Copy	139.74	2886.32 MB/sec
Stream	126.08	
Copy	116.17	2399.36 MB/sec
Scale	117.63	2430.12 MB/sec
Add	138.20	2944.06 MB/sec
Triad	135.49	2898.54 MB/sec
Quartz Graphics Test	162.82	
Line	143.45	9.55 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	185.05	55.25 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	156.57	12.76 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	166.60	4.20 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	168.21	10.52 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	193.88	
Spinning Squares	193.88	245.95 frames/sec
User Interface Test	197.40	
Elements	197.40	905.98 refresh/sec
Disk Test	183.36	
Sequential	151.93	
Uncached Write	192.15	117.98 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	201.49	114.00 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	82.92	24.27 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	243.90	122.58 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	231.20	
Uncached Write	79.92	8.46 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	370.42	118.58 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	2301.14	16.31 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	604.49	112.17 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## mkolesa

just ran my new 27" iMac Core i7... 209


----------



## Manatus

Just got my "new" refurb Mac Mini 2.0:

Stock 5,400 HD: *107.75*
OCZ "Solid Series" SSD: *129.46*

I'm pretty happy with that given that it cost $80 (assuming the rebate goes through!) on Boxing Day.


----------



## mrjimmy

Early 2008 24" iMac 2.8

Results	167.27	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.5.8 (9L30)
Physical RAM 2048 MB
Model iMac8,1
Drive Type Hitachi HDP725032GLA380
CPU Test	184.49	
GCD Loop	295.07	15.55 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	156.43	3.72 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	131.27	4.33 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	233.57	40.67 Mops/sec
Thread Test	332.94	
Computation	515.98	10.45 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	245.76	10.57 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	211.35	
System	232.70	
Allocate	323.16	1.19 Malloc/sec
Fill	189.75	9226.22 MB/sec
Copy	220.86	4561.67 MB/sec
Stream	193.59	
Copy	181.25	3743.56 MB/sec
Scale	182.59	3772.17 MB/sec
Add	206.80	4405.30 MB/sec
Triad	206.96	4427.29 MB/sec
Quartz Graphics Test	215.76	
Line	201.43	13.41 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	253.03	75.54 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	205.60	16.76 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	211.20	5.33 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	214.65	13.43 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	211.55	
Spinning Squares	211.55	268.36 frames/sec
User Interface Test	253.39	
Elements	253.39	1.16 Krefresh/sec
Disk Test	65.00	
Sequential	114.51	
Uncached Write	128.56	78.93 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	124.28	70.32 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	79.25	23.19 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	154.09	77.44 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	45.38	
Uncached Write	16.96	1.80 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	103.83	33.24 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	81.09	0.57 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	138.70	25.74 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## csonni

Looks like XBench has been out of development since 2006. How can you rely on something that wasn't built with the newer operating system updates in mind?


----------



## mrjimmy

I guess it's all relative. It seems as though the 'faster' machines get higher scores so it's still a useful tool for relative comparison, or for witnessing any degradation in one's own machine.

Do you know of a supported benchmark app?


----------



## kloan

Geekbench


----------



## csonni

Can GeekBenches scores compare with XBench?


----------



## kloan

No, they're different numbers. They have a website set up where people submit their results though so you can at least compare your numbers to other machines.


----------



## AquaAngel

WOW mine was at 85.96
For a Powermac G5 dp 2.5

Results	85.96	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.5.8 (9L30)
Physical RAM 8192 MB
Model PowerMac7,3
Processor PowerPC G5x2 @ 2.50 GHz
L1 Cache 64K (instruction), 32K (data)
L2 Cache 512K @ 2.50 GHz
Bus Frequency 1 GHz
Video Card ATY,R350
Drive Type ST3160023AS ST3160023AS
CPU Test	139.06	
GCD Loop	110.15	5.81 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	145.61	3.46 Gflop/sec
AltiVec Basic	288.71	11.51 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	118.07	3.90 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	123.81	21.56 Mops/sec
Thread Test	95.53	
Computation	113.89	2.31 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	82.27	3.54 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	101.90	
System	107.93	
Allocate	233.51	857.52 Kalloc/sec
Fill	121.96	5929.87 MB/sec
Copy	65.30	1348.76 MB/sec
Stream	96.52	
Copy	90.99	1879.46 MB/sec [G5]
Scale	91.51	1890.60 MB/sec [G5]
Add	101.27	2157.31 MB/sec [G5]
Triad	103.61	2216.37 MB/sec [G5]
Quartz Graphics Test	137.07	
Line	118.84	7.91 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	126.32	37.71 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	117.06	9.54 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	119.67	3.02 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	307.86	19.26 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	131.10	
Spinning Squares	131.10	166.31 frames/sec
User Interface Test	62.56	
Elements	62.56	287.10 refresh/sec
Disk Test	43.39	
Sequential	69.73	
Uncached Write	80.24	49.27 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	79.59	45.03 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	46.52	13.61 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	92.29	46.38 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	31.49	
Uncached Write	10.71	1.13 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	69.04	22.10 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	90.79	0.64 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	122.50	22.73 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## chas_m

AquaAngel said:


> WOW mine was at 85.96
> For a Powermac G5 dp 2.5





mkolesa said:


> just ran my new 27" iMac Core i7... 209


Welcome to the "Oh NOW I see why Apple went with Intel" club.


----------



## AquaAngel

chas_m said:


> Welcome to the "Oh NOW I see why Apple went with Intel" club.


Yup i guess so. but that is the only G5 PPC running. my macbook is intel. but i am looking for another machine soon.


----------



## WestWeb

Xbench score: 133.77 

13" MacBook Pro
2.53GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
4GB RAM
250GB HD
Nvidia GeForce 9400M


----------



## AquaAngel

my macbook
:heybaby:

Results	116.44	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.5.8 (9L30)
Physical RAM 4096 MB
Model MacBook5,1
Drive Type SAMSUNG HM320JI
CPU Test	133.78	
GCD Loop	232.51	12.26 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	111.16	2.64 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	94.32	3.11 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	166.63	29.02 Mops/sec
Thread Test	250.70	
Computation	371.72	7.53 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	189.12	8.14 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	173.38	
System	197.65	
Allocate	242.29	889.78 Kalloc/sec
Fill	163.85	7966.82 MB/sec
Copy	202.10	4174.23 MB/sec
Stream	154.41	
Copy	149.60	3090.01 MB/sec
Scale	146.94	3035.78 MB/sec
Add	164.92	3513.12 MB/sec
Triad	157.45	3368.19 MB/sec
Quartz Graphics Test	152.81	
Line	142.01	9.45 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	181.46	54.18 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	147.93	12.06 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	147.26	3.71 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	151.13	9.45 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	126.02	
Spinning Squares	126.02	159.87 frames/sec
User Interface Test	219.70	
Elements	219.70	1.01 Krefresh/sec
Disk Test	41.92	
Sequential	61.23	
Uncached Write	106.88	65.62 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	97.39	55.10 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	27.03	7.91 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	114.81	57.70 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	31.87	
Uncached Write	10.98	1.16 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	110.04	35.23 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	62.73	0.44 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	106.12	19.69 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## crawford

According to xbench, my new iMac clocks in at 212.87
Let's hope I don't see any of the screen flickering issues!


----------



## Supercooled

Mac Pro 3,1 

232.80

Looking at how people's current generation iMacs are getting over 200 is a little emasculating.


----------



## monokitty

Just for fun...

Xbench: 105.60

Geekbench (32-bit mode): 2918

Specs in my signature.


----------



## MacAddict

[QUOTE[just ran my new 27" iMac Core i7... 209/QUOTE]

That does it ! Ever since I took delivery of my 27" iMac i7 on December 4th, what with flickering screen and split screens, I always thought that since it was the fastest clock speed Mac I had ever owned, this beautiful piece of electronics was just too darned slow. Even with nothing open but ehMac, my XBench score was ..... 145.5. 

When I approached AppleCare about the split screen and everything else they had me conduct both Hardware Tests, but the results showed nothing was faulted. But this has to stop, I really don't think that this Mac with everything else going for it ( and 8GB RAM,) should be so slow. Hell, It isn't even as fast as my previous 24" iMac.


----------



## ehMax

Who's the raining champ with Xbench score at the moment?


----------



## okcomputer

WestWeb said:


> Xbench score: 133.77
> 
> 13" MacBook Pro
> 2.53GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
> 4GB RAM
> 250GB HD
> Nvidia GeForce 9400M



Strange.. mine is:

130.25

15" MacBook Pro
2.66GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
4GB RAM
320GB HD
Nvidia GeForce 9400M GT


----------



## ScanMan

The last two scores seem to fall in line with Mrs. ScanMan's late '09 Mini. 2.53Ghz w/NVIDIA GeForce 9400M.


----------



## cutra

*My Results*

261.71
I don't know how to do a screen shot yet sorry guys. lol.


----------



## crawford

MacAddict said:


> [QUOTE[just ran my new 27" iMac Core i7... 209/QUOTE]
> 
> That does it ! Ever since I took delivery of my 27" iMac i7 on December 4th, what with flickering screen and split screens, I always thought that since it was the fastest clock speed Mac I had ever owned, this beautiful piece of electronics was just too darned slow. Even with nothing open but ehMac, my XBench score was ..... 145.5.
> 
> When I approached AppleCare about the split screen and everything else they had me conduct both Hardware Tests, but the results showed nothing was faulted. But this has to stop, I really don't think that this Mac with everything else going for it ( and 8GB RAM,) should be so slow. Hell, It isn't even as fast as my previous 24" iMac.


I'm not sure of everything that xbench tests and how indicative it is of actual performance, but that's a significantly smaller number than mine (and other i7 machines on here).


----------



## imactheknife

150 quad core mac


----------



## Gilles

My iMac is not fast, in fact it doesn't move at all.


----------



## ScanMan

Gilles said:


> My iMac is not fast...


Ha!

And my Mac is only as fast as I am. So I'd place my score in the low, double-digits.


----------



## Gilles

ScanMan said:


> And my Mac is only as fast as I am.


You own a PowerBook or MacBook, then.


----------



## ScanMan

No, I'm the slowest thing on my desktop. My Mac Pro's performance is typically hindered by the speed at which I personally operate.


----------



## Gilles

ScanMan said:


> No, I'm the slowest thing on my desktop. My Mac Pro's performance is typically hindered by the speed at which I personally operate.


Your operational speed can't be slower than mine, then ; I write poetry, which consist of looking at the screen and trying to write something significant.



(We're off-topic...)


----------



## ScanMan

Back to Mac.


----------



## mmdc

183.58

MB991LL/A (MacBookPro5,5)
- Intel Core 2 Duo P8700 (2.53 GHz)
- 4 GB DDR3 memory 
- Intel X25-M (80 GB)
- Nvidia 9400m (13" display)
- Mac OS X 10.6.2


----------



## bob99

298.33

Couldn't make it to 300 

Mac Pro 2x 2.93 Quad-Core Xeon 
16GB RAM (1066 MHz DDR3)
6TB RAID-0 (3x2TB)
ATI Radeon HD 4870

Results	298.33	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.6.2 (10C540)
Physical RAM 16384 MB
Model MacPro4,1
Drive Type RAID
CPU Test	229.72	
GCD Loop	348.16	18.35 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	201.17	4.78 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	135.55	4.47 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	456.18	79.44 Mops/sec
Thread Test	1170.31	
Computation	1176.17	23.83 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	1164.51	50.10 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	364.98	
System	368.13	
Allocate	521.45	1.91 Malloc/sec
Fill	223.71	10877.07 MB/sec
Copy	567.74	11726.43 MB/sec
Stream	361.88	
Copy	360.63	7448.68 MB/sec
Scale	355.90	7352.78 MB/sec
Add	371.09	7905.08 MB/sec
Triad	360.22	7705.99 MB/sec
Quartz Graphics Test	289.33	
Line	258.16	17.19 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	328.92	98.20 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	276.81	22.56 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	282.05	7.11 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	311.56	19.49 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	215.88	
Spinning Squares	215.88	273.86 frames/sec
User Interface Test	436.31	
Elements	436.31	2.00 Krefresh/sec
Disk Test	194.69	
Sequential	296.33	
Uncached Write	454.02	278.76 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	451.59	255.51 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	133.49	39.07 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	628.77	316.02 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	144.96	
Uncached Write	53.87	5.70 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	512.05	163.93 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	282.60	2.00 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	282.69	52.45 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## kevkwas

*27" Quad i7 iMac*

Results	224.49	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.6.2 (10C2234)
Physical RAM 8192 MB
Model iMac11,1
Drive Type ST31000528ASQ
CPU Test	231.47	
GCD Loop	354.36	18.68 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	202.79	4.82 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	135.30	4.46 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	467.99	81.49 Mops/sec
Thread Test	922.66	
Computation	999.35	20.25 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	856.90	36.86 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	433.54	
System	499.65	
Allocate	556.06	2.04 Malloc/sec
Fill	396.68	19287.52 MB/sec
Copy	593.51	12258.71 MB/sec
Stream	382.88	
Copy	364.27	7523.84 MB/sec
Scale	354.77	7329.50 MB/sec
Add	409.61	8725.64 MB/sec
Triad	409.53	8760.95 MB/sec
Quartz Graphics Test	292.57	
Line	259.78	17.30 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	344.72	102.92 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	283.08	23.07 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	286.25	7.22 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	301.78	18.88 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	224.70	
Spinning Squares	224.70	285.04 frames/sec
User Interface Test	348.73	
Elements	348.73	1.60 Krefresh/sec
Disk Test	57.59	
Sequential	163.99	
Uncached Write	123.03	75.54 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	197.30	111.63 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	147.64	43.21 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	226.17	113.67 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	34.93	
Uncached Write	10.36	1.10 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	257.91	82.57 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	112.62	0.80 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	189.80	35.22 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## maximusbibicus

197.52 for the Mac Pro in my sig.


----------



## Pylonman

*Hackintosh Graphics Rig - 157.66*
- Running 10.5.6
- Q6600 Quad core 2.4GHZ
- 4 GB 800 MHz DDR2 Ram
- XFX 7600 GT 256mb DDR3
- 250 and 500 GB SATA HD

Results	157.66	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.5.6 (9G55)
Physical RAM 4096 MB
Model MacPro3,1
Drive Type ST3250410AS
CPU Test	153.48	
GCD Loop	283.50	14.94 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	143.08	3.40 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	112.66	3.72 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	149.95	26.11 Mops/sec
Thread Test	389.64	
Computation	353.03	7.15 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	434.71	18.70 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	175.96	
System	190.42	
Allocate	224.11	823.01 Kalloc/sec
Fill	167.13	8126.16 MB/sec
Copy	188.36	3890.40 MB/sec
Stream	163.54	
Copy	155.10	3203.52 MB/sec
Scale	152.97	3160.22 MB/sec
Add	174.94	3726.68 MB/sec
Triad	173.66	3714.92 MB/sec
Quartz Graphics Test	227.35	
Line	173.42	11.55 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	236.92	70.73 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	193.99	15.81 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	182.52	4.60 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	728.93	45.60 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	198.92	
Spinning Squares	198.92	252.34 frames/sec
User Interface Test	370.34	
Elements	370.34	1.70 Krefresh/sec
Disk Test	57.12	
Sequential	139.16	
Uncached Write	173.31	106.41 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	166.93	94.45 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	84.14	24.62 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	196.15	98.58 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	35.93	
Uncached Write	11.69	1.24 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	106.25	34.02 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	97.16	0.69 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	165.09	30.63 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## RaVenBlackehart

My score was:

191.54 

My imac is:

Model Identifier:	iMac10,1
Processor Name:	Intel Core 2 Duo
Processor Speed:	3.06 GHz
Number Of Processors:	1
Total Number Of Cores:	2
L2 Cache:	3 MB
Memory:	4 GB
Bus Speed:	1.07 GHz
Boot ROM Version:	IM101.00CC.B00
SMC Version (system):	1.52f9
Serial Number (system):	W800857M5PC


----------



## krs

My old 1999 G4 came up with a whopping 16.66 

It's actually amazing how uisable it is with such a low score.
The only time I notice that a faster Mac would be useful is when I do video conversions.
I run those over night so it's not really an issue.
The other problem is watching videos full screen on a 24-inch display - can't handle that either, I have to go a bit smaller.

But I just bought a new Mini to replace my faithful G4 - can't wait for it to show up and get the score.......and mostly to see if it makes a difference in ordinary day to day use.


----------



## ScanMan

^^ My wife's new 2.53 Mini went from 140ish to 150ish following the 6.3 update. You're going to like it.

(edit) Should add that immediately following purchase, I swapped out the stock 320 HD for a 7200rpm 500GB Seagate


----------



## krs

ScanMan said:


> No, I'm the slowest thing on my desktop. My Mac Pro's performance is typically hindered by the speed at which I personally operate.


That is so true!


----------



## Mckitrick

My Score: 221
Skulltrail Hackintosh

Results	221.82	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.5.8 (9L30)
Physical RAM 4096 MB
Model MacPro2,1
Drive Type WDC WD1001FALS-00J7B1
CPU Test	216.23	
GCD Loop	374.85	19.76 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	181.83	4.32 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	150.93	4.98 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	269.86	46.99 Mops/sec
Thread Test	951.32	
Computation	1286.60	26.06 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	754.66	32.47 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	184.85	
System	223.60	
Allocate	361.69	1.33 Malloc/sec
Fill	179.59	8732.14 MB/sec
Copy	196.71	4062.88 MB/sec
Stream	157.54	
Copy	159.64	3297.33 MB/sec
Scale	160.43	3314.35 MB/sec
Add	156.03	3323.87 MB/sec
Triad	154.22	3299.19 MB/sec
Quartz Graphics Test	306.49	
Line	245.05	16.31 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	319.97	95.53 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	259.70	21.17 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	256.62	6.47 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	735.02	45.98 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	199.31	
Spinning Squares	199.31	252.84 frames/sec
User Interface Test	471.95	
Elements	471.95	2.17 Krefresh/sec
Disk Test	99.28	
Sequential	170.13	
Uncached Write	173.43	106.48 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	170.33	96.37 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	140.51	41.12 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	210.18	105.64 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	70.09	
Uncached Write	25.02	2.65 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	348.86	111.68 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	111.26	0.79 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	190.78	35.40 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## skh

341.97!

27" iMac i7, 30" ACD, 8GB RAM, Intel 160GB X25 G2 SSD.

(with photoshop, safari, and a bunch of other apps running)

-----
Results	341.97	
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.6.3 (10D573)
Physical RAM 8192 MB
Model iMac11,1
Drive Type INTEL SSDSA2M160G2GC
CPU Test	228.02	
GCD Loop	355.78	18.75 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	205.06	4.87 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	129.87	4.28 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	464.02	80.80 Mops/sec
Thread Test	998.02	
Computation	999.13	20.24 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	996.90	42.89 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	438.91	
System	515.45	
Allocate	625.55	2.30 Malloc/sec
Fill	396.32	19270.16 MB/sec
Copy	588.81	12161.68 MB/sec
Stream	382.17	
Copy	367.03	7580.78 MB/sec
Scale	355.02	7334.70 MB/sec
Add	407.48	8680.12 MB/sec
Triad	404.66	8656.60 MB/sec
Quartz Graphics Test	291.87	
Line	257.93	17.17 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	343.35	102.51 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	284.01	23.15 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	287.45	7.25 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	299.26	18.72 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	317.23	
Spinning Squares	317.23	402.43 frames/sec
User Interface Test	404.42	
Elements	404.42	1.86 Krefresh/sec
Disk Test	266.49	
Sequential	206.65	
Uncached Write	171.50	105.30 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	172.16	97.41 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	191.40	56.02 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	401.18	201.63 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	375.12	
Uncached Write	268.22	28.39 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	184.29	59.00 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	2349.81	16.65 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	923.07	171.28 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## normcorriveau

Just got my new 2.8 GHz i7 MacBook Pro and I'm loving it!  The Air may be sexy and light but I have a "need for speed."


----------



## MACinist

ncorriveau said:


> Just got my new 2.8 GHz i7 MacBook Pro and I'm loving it!  The Air may be sexy and light but I have a "need for speed."
> 
> View attachment 16642


So did I... let me run it... brb.


----------



## greensuperman32

For some reason I am getting really really low scores everytime I run xbench, and it seems to be due to the disk tests. None of the disk tests ever get above 25 and some are as low as 5. Could there be a problem with my hard drive?


----------



## TPCM

IM SUPER AMAZING FAST on meh G5!

I has a supercomputer

(59.86)


----------



## Mckitrick

334

Must be the crappy GT120 slowin me down... Heh heh..


----------



## ahMEmon

Quad Core 2.8 ghz 27" iMac 2009 model


----------



## broad

> For some reason I am getting really really low scores everytime I run xbench, and it seems to be due to the disk tests. None of the disk tests ever get above 25 and some are as low as 5. Could there be a problem with my hard drive?


yes. low xbench scores alerted me to swap out the drive in my old 15" mbp a year ago. i continued to use that drive as a dummy drive to move non-crucial files around and sure enough it crapped out on me a few weeks later


----------



## Labi

161.18

Macbook Pro 15" 2.53Ghz i5
4 gigs of ram

I swapped out the 5400 rpm for the momentus xt. Doesn't this score seem a bit low?


----------



## hdh607

135.24

macbook (13-inch, mid 2007)
2.16GHz
2.0 GB RAM
500 GB 7200RPM HD

not too bad for a modern day "dinosaur"...


----------



## kloan

Why's mine so low? I ran it twice, the second time was even lower, after closing all programs.

137.34?!

Model Name:	iMac
Model Identifier: iMac11,2
Processor Name: Intel Core i3
Processor Speed: 3.06 GHz
Number Of Processors: 1
Total Number Of Cores:	2
L2 Cache (per core): 256 KB
L3 Cache: 4 MB
Memory:	4 GB
Processor Interconnect Speed: 5.86 GT/s

See, now I know it's not my imagination, it really is performing on-par with my previous machine, 13" Macbook Pro, 2.53Ghz, 4GB, etc.

What's the deal?


UPDATE: Scored 181.76 after running Onyx to fix permissions, as recommended by someone in another thread I posted.

I guess that's better.... shutdown and boot times still suck though. I dunno.. I'm not convinced yet.


----------



## MACinist

Macbook Pro is smoking!

*Results	302.94	*
System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.6.4 (10F569)
Physical RAM 8192 MB
Model MacBookPro6,2
Drive Type OCZ-VERTEX2
CPU Test	230.49	
GCD Loop	355.21	18.72 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	200.33	4.76 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	135.79	4.48 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	458.03	79.76 Mops/sec
Thread Test	568.82	
Computation	561.55	11.38 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	576.29	24.79 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	331.69	
System	383.87	
Allocate	600.58	2.21 Malloc/sec
Fill	232.72	11315.39 MB/sec
Copy	539.64	11145.95 MB/sec
Stream	292.00	
Copy	292.71	6045.84 MB/sec
Scale	288.49	5960.20 MB/sec
Add	296.95	6325.65 MB/sec
Triad	290.00	6203.83 MB/sec
Quartz Graphics Test	250.86	
Line	226.57	15.08 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	274.76	82.03 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	232.08	18.92 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	249.68	6.30 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	280.57	17.55 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	237.85	
Spinning Squares	237.85	301.73 frames/sec
User Interface Test	369.97	
Elements	369.97	1.70 Krefresh/sec
Disk Test	322.39	
Sequential	194.02	
Uncached Write	306.58	188.24 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	268.90	152.14 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	92.56	27.09 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	353.08	177.45 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	952.86	
Uncached Write	1330.91	140.89 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	495.03	158.48 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	2963.94	21.00 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	918.22	170.38 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## MACinist

My new iMac....


*Results	458.50* 
 System Info 
Xbench Version 1.3
System Version 10.6.8 (10K540)
Physical RAM 16384 MB
Model iMac12,2
Drive Type APPLE SSD TS256C
CPU Test	290.59	
GCD Loop	381.57	20.11 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	253.50	6.02 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	189.54	6.25 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	519.87	90.53 Mops/sec
Thread Test	931.95	
Computation	938.24	19.01 Mops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	925.75	39.83 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
Memory Test	642.54	
System	701.53	
Allocate	1047.77	3.85 Malloc/sec
Fill	487.02	23679.82 MB/sec
Copy	788.25	16280.94 MB/sec
Stream	592.71	
Copy	578.08	11940.02 MB/sec
Scale	565.71	11687.37 MB/sec
Add	622.10	13252.15 MB/sec
Triad	608.38	13014.84 MB/sec
Quartz Graphics Test	398.35	
Line	347.60	23.14 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	451.42	134.77 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	386.07	31.47 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	389.97	9.84 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	433.81	27.14 Kchars/sec
OpenGL Graphics Test	440.45	
Spinning Squares	440.45	558.73 frames/sec
User Interface Test	636.46	
Elements	636.46	2.92 Krefresh/sec
Disk Test	351.53	
Sequential	240.76	
Uncached Write	302.69	185.85 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	328.33	185.77 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	132.01	38.63 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	371.84	186.88 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Random	651.05	
Uncached Write	526.43	55.73 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	464.61	148.74 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	2559.11	18.13 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	587.82	109.07 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------

